# Bowtech Invasion, review, tuning and info thread!



## baldyhunter (Jan 22, 2006)

Well,
I've had the bow for a few days now and feel I've had enough "play" time to give an honest evaluation. This is another fantastic bow from Bowtech which combines the Overdrive Binary cam system with the stability and quietness of a center pivot riser. As a general eval and summary I'd have to comment that the bow is very fast, smooth, stable, and tuneable. All the best features of their previous technologies have effectively been combined into one fast, light and smooth shooting platform.

Lets start with the Draw Force Curve....It's agressive! I played around with timing by starting string short and slowly ******ing the cams. 2 twists in each cable later I had a really nice flat top and a very eficient draw. The surprise was where it ended up...right dead down the center of the dots LOL. Bowtech didn't leave a lot of room for error on this one with a minimal amount of adjustability beteen the dots for timing but man did they know where to put them. This bow shows bad curves imediately if it's not timed right so owners should be aware that for optimal performance they shouldn't be playing with ******ing or advancing the cam much at all. And, like a Destroyer, it needs o be synchonized perfect (down to 1/2 twists in the yokes) for max letoff and performance.

This bow, as seen in the DFC pic, gets to peek weight extremely fast and holds (again, only if timed right) to the very last few inches. It's a very aggressive draw cycle. If you thought the Destroyer was aggressive this bow is more so. I'll get a direct comparison soon but it both gets to peek weight soner and drops harder than a Destroyer with no discerneable vally. It is very linear though. With it timed right this bow has a very, very flat top with absolutely no hump whatsoever. I'm sure this bow will take some muscle memory adjustment for some shooters but it isn't too bad and it stores a lot of energy. Drawing smoothly into the valley would definately take some time and practice.

At the shot this bow really shines. It simply lays in your hand just like a center pivot with a slight top toward the archer prejudice. The bow lays very still then the top balances toward the archer. A small hunting stab would have this bow balancing perfectly in the hand at the shot which is a personal preferance for a light hunting package. For 3-D I'd pack on a Smooth Stability with extra weights. I'll also address the slight "buzz" or resonation at the shot but I'll tread carefully as it seems to be a hot issue LOL. The first 10 or 15 times I shot the bow I thought "BS...There is no vibe or noise". After that I told myself to hold the grip at the shot (something I never do and think too many archers do too much of...much better to let the bow drop into you unclosed hand and sling). When you grip the bow all the way through the shot you can definately feel a "buzz" or high frequency resonation. To me it wasn't distracting in any way. This is something that Iersonally feel is an absolute non-issue which can be all but eliminated with very inexpensive silencers (I like a Bowjax on the FLX guard). It does not in any way impact the performance, quietness, shootability, tuneability, or speed of the bow (it doesn't impeed anything worth worrying about). If your extremely picky about things that do not impact the performance of the bow and your getting ready to drop 900 bucks then be aware of it....but you'll be missing out on a fantastic package because of a non-audible resonation...just seems silly to me personally.

The bow isb also very quiet and settled at the shot. It really feels like a center pivot with no vibes, noise or movement at the shot. Definately better in this category than a Destroyer. It'll make a great hunting package.

The bow (much like a Destroyer but even more so) holds much better than its ATA. Between the riser geometry and the cam lobes holding the string angle respectable at full draw this bow is very, very steady. I feel like this is one of the first sub 32" ATA bow I can effectively shoot well with back tension. The bow is very stable and has a nice, firm back wall. Not as firm as a limb stop but very firm none the less.

Tuning went very well and anyone familiar with Binary overdrive should have this bow shooting perfect in no time. Setting the timing, and synching the cams needs to be done well as stated above. Good starting prelean for the factory grip seems to fall close to an arow held agains the left side of the top cam hitting the string at the top of the center serving or therabouts...set the cams both the same... left tears, twist the left yokes....still bad...untwist the right yoke....1/2 turns at a time on both cams till perfect arow flight appears with the rest and arrow lined up dead down the center of the riser. Vice versa for right tears.

Draw length was nothing short of a miracle! After finding the most effecient timing I had to see where the draw length fell. To my utter amazement it was dead on! With the initial tuning done and the bow set at 28" I got within 1/16" of 26.25" from the base of the grip to the nock groove..I even took a picture of it I was so excited. The draw length specs run dead on.

Performance was very respectable as well...especially considering the above! To qualify what I'm about to write I now own the slowest chrono I have ever shot through LOL. I've double checked an verified that the chrono I'm now shooting through is at least 4 to 5 fps slow! Great Chrono but I got a lemon LOL. Anyways I am autamaticaly adjusting for that chrono by adding 4 fps to my actual readings which is conservative. All readings were also taken with the factory strings (which for the string makers info comes in at .100 diameter or very close for strings and cables just like the Destroyers). After the bow was taken out of the box, twisted back down to factory specs, timed, synched, and paper tuned I got a very respectable 320 fps with an IBO weight arrow at 28" (exact!) draw. That puts the bow very, very close to its IBO rating. I'd say both the 340 and the Invasion would shoot identicle speeds when set up the same (this bow would be 2 or 3 fps faster if you account the Destroyers ran slightly long on DL). Maybe it was this first bow but I'm thinking well tuned it'll come 1 to 2 fps under it's IBO rating with factory strings and cables. I may be wrong...time and more bows will tell, but trust me...It's very close and plenty fast. I tested the bow at 29" (exactly!) as well and shot 330 with an IBO weight arrow. Also, I repeatedly got 82 to 83 percent letoff when it's synched well.

I'm sure I forgot to mention some things...I always do! Over-all I think this will make a great hunting package. It is whisper quiet and absolutely shock and vibration free, it has no jump or movement at the shot, it comes very honest straight from Bowtech as specs are right on, it packs plenty of fixed blade braodhead shooting accuracy and energy, it can be tuned perfect right at center, it holds solid and steady, and it is really fun to shoot. The only negatives are the aggressive draw curve (it really needs shot quite a bit to get used to but once the muscles adjust it can be drawn smoothly) and the fact that this bow really needs to be tuned right for it to shoot it's potential. 



Here's the pics........


----------



## baldyhunter (Jan 22, 2006)

A few more pics!


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

nice thanks for the info i think i may get one of these after i get my element in


----------



## Jerem41 (Mar 14, 2009)

Great detailed review. Thanks for the effort and time to share it with us.


----------



## baldyhunter (Jan 22, 2006)

I should also mention that during my time with the bow I did not add anything to the bow as far as vibration or noise damping and it was wanderfully quiet. I also think the "buzz" could be very easily fixed with some very inexpensive products.


----------



## geekster (Jun 25, 2007)

Thanks Baldy for the very informative review.


----------



## Crit'r-Git'r (Feb 18, 2010)

i got mine a few days ago and wow it is highly accurate, review is spot on. they hit a home run with this one. i think my d350 is gonna collect dust.


----------



## Scott Li (Mar 23, 2010)

Baldy I am pretty new to the tuning scene so I need to ask you if your Invasion also came tuned out of the timing marks as mine did. DW was 70# but the ata is a little long. should I shoot it like this or try to shorten cables and bring it back into specs? Centershot seems perfect as the pins and arrow and center shot all run perfect from the factory


----------



## bowtechhunter64 (Jul 19, 2007)

Good review thanks.


----------



## dkoutdoors (Mar 3, 2007)

Excellent information, thank you for sharing! I look for more of your reviews


----------



## baldyhunter (Jan 22, 2006)

Scott Li said:


> Baldy I am pretty new to the tuning scene so I need to ask you if your Invasion also came tuned out of the timing marks as mine did. DW was 70# but the ata is a little long. should I shoot it like this or try to shorten cables and bring it back into specs? Centershot seems perfect as the pins and arrow and center shot all run perfect from the factory


Scott,
With the one I have I definately picked up some performanceby twisting things back to spec, yoke tuning, and getting the timing and synchronization right....but we're talking 3or 4 fps at the same weight from out of the box to finished... you can decide whether it's worth it or not but this bow in particular has a very limited tuning window for good results. Also people should be measuring ATA from the center of the bearing in the pillow block to the other center of the bearing in the pillow block.
Ken


----------



## Luckiduc13 (Nov 1, 2004)

Awesome review, thanks for taking the time to do that. 

I've never owned a bow this short and I feel like a hypocrite ordering one, but Im still concerned about accuracy. I really hope to use it as my 3d rig and retire my trusty LX. 

Whats your thoughts as far as accuracy?


----------



## Blazinpond (Sep 16, 2008)

Great review and thanks for taking the time to give all the details and pics!!

I ordered an Invasion in Optifade Forest. Can't wait! :thumbs_up


----------



## Scott Li (Mar 23, 2010)

baldyhunter said:


> Scott,
> With the one I have I definately picked up some performanceby twisting things back to spec, yoke tuning, and getting the timing and synchronization right....but we're talking 3or 4 fps at the same weight from out of the box to finished... you can decide whether it's worth it or not but this bow in particular has a very limited tuning window for good results. Also people should be measuring ATA from the center of the bearing in the pillow block to the other center of the bearing in the pillow block.
> Ken


Ken
Thanks for the quick reply and info. I have put two twists in the cables just cause but I don't have a draw board yet so I was thinking to just move them the same amount. The wall does not feel spongy, still feels solid so I think the sync should be very close right?
thanks again


----------



## IVhunter (Jun 5, 2009)

Great Review Baldy, I've been waiting to read your thoughts on this bow as you have a lot of knowledge and experience tuning the overdrive cams. Looking forward to reading more as you spend more time with it. I've mentioned this before but I agree that the "buzz" the bow has can be nearly eliminated with a bow jax type dampener on the FLX as I've shot one with and without it and to me there was a difference. But the buzz wouldn't dissuade me from buying one.


----------



## chadrico63 (Jan 20, 2010)

Awesome review. I like how you put it all together.


----------



## Mohunter46 (Dec 7, 2008)

Its nice to hear that the bow feels longer than it actually is, I may just try one out after all. Thanks for the review!


----------



## 0zarks2 (Feb 9, 2007)

I finally took the time to shoot one today. The draw was a bit stiffer than I anticipated. Also the buzz was very much real. I don't shoot with closed hand either....lol. I'll have to buy one to really see what I think of it cause my dealer isn't going to take the time to tune it properly. 

Can you tell me how the draw is running on them? I know every Destroyer I had ran a 1/2-3/4" long. I'm hoping it's better on the Invasion.


----------



## baldyhunter (Jan 22, 2006)

Scott Li said:


> Ken
> Thanks for the quick reply and info. I have put two twists in the cables just cause but I don't have a draw board yet so I was thinking to just move them the same amount. The wall does not feel spongy, still feels solid so I think the sync should be very close right?
> thanks again


a good method without a draw board is to simply draw and hold steady at the wall. Have someone look and see if there is one cable or the other deflected more around the draw stop. tighten the cable that controls that cam till both cables are deflected evenly while you hold at the wall.


----------



## baldyhunter (Jan 22, 2006)

0zarks2 said:


> I finally took the time to shoot one today. The draw was a bit stiffer than I anticipated. Also the buzz was very much real. I don't shoot with closed hand either....lol. I'll have to buy one to really see what I think of it cause my dealer isn't going to take the time to tune it properly.
> 
> Can you tell me how the draw is running on them? I know every Destroyer I had ran a 1/2-3/4" long. I'm hoping it's better on the Invasion.


Draw runs dead on with the Invasion! I've never seen a Destroyer run more than 3/8" long.


----------



## gsxr_kid (Dec 24, 2010)

WOW great review and tons of info. After reding this i looked at mine and the dots on the cams that I think are for the timing are not lined up. It may have been the messed up while we were setting it up. I dont have the tools to tune to that much detail, would you be interested in doing mine? I am in driving distance.


----------



## fletched (May 10, 2006)

Great job baldyhunter.

Thanks for a complete review. Some other reviews are from people getting hung up on a little buzz. All they did was go into a shop and shoot it without knowing if the bow was timed, in sync, or tuned. Then they run back home as fast as they can and get on AT and post an incomplete review. There are things that are important to me and buzz or handshock isn't one of them. Those things can be fixed. I am more concerned about the speed, draw force curve, nock travel, letoff, valley, how well it holds, how well it tuned, how centered the center shot is. Most people can't get past their bow hand. I see those reviews where someone went and shot 3 or 4 bows and gave their rankings without knowing if the bows were setup and tuned properly. With todays bows, to get a real good idea about how a bow feels and shoots, these bows need to be setup and tuned properly. If not, it will make a noticable difference. I am not very interested in someones opinion as much as the facts. There are too many variables to consider to just shoot a bow 3 or 4 times and then give a review. 

You have spent a few days with the bow and this makes for a complete review. Good or bad, it's complete. This review can be used by anyone who is interested in the invasion. If someone gets a completely different view, then they should consider the fact that the bow wasn't setup and tuned properly. There have been mixed reviews and the only conclusion is some bows were setup and tuned while others were not. All that does is confuse people. Unless someone spends more than 5 minutes with the bow, they should not be posting inaccurate reviews.


----------



## baldyhunter (Jan 22, 2006)

Luckiduc13 said:


> Awesome review, thanks for taking the time to do that.
> 
> I've never owned a bow this short and I feel like a hypocrite ordering one, but Im still concerned about accuracy. I really hope to use it as my 3d rig and retire my trusty LX.
> 
> Whats your thoughts as far as accuracy?


Since I've only been shooting and tuning it in the garage so far I'm not yet qualified to answere that LOL. I expect by the way it can be tuned and the way it holds it should be a very accurate shooter.


----------



## IVhunter (Jun 5, 2009)

fletched said:


> Great job baldyhunter.
> 
> Thanks for a complete review. Some other reviews are from people getting hung up on a little buzz. All they did was go into a shop and shoot it without knowing if the bow was timed, in sync, or tuned. Then they run back home as fast as they can and get on AT and post an incomplete review. There are things that are important to me and buzz or handshock isn't one of them. Those things can be fixed. I am more concerned about the speed, draw force curve, nock travel, letoff, valley, how well it holds, how well it tuned, how centered the center shot is. Most people can't get past their bow hand. I see those reviews where someone went and shot 3 or 4 bows and gave their rankings without knowing if the bows were setup and tuned properly. With todays bows, to get a real good idea about how a bow feels and shoots, these bows need to be setup and tuned properly. If not, it will make a noticable difference. I am not very interested in someones opinion as much as the facts. There are too many variables to consider to just shoot a bow 3 or 4 times and then give a review.
> 
> You have spent a few days with the bow and this makes for a complete review. Good or bad, it's complete. This review can be used by anyone who is interested in the invasion. If someone gets a completely different view, then they should consider the fact that the bow wasn't setup and tuned properly. There have been mixed reviews and the only conclusion is some bows were setup and tuned while others were not. All that does is confuse people. Unless someone spends more than 5 minutes with the bow, they should not be posting inaccurate reviews.


Well said :thumbs_up


----------



## Scott Li (Mar 23, 2010)

Luckiduc13 said:


> Awesome review, thanks for taking the time to do that.
> 
> I've never owned a bow this short and I feel like a hypocrite ordering one, but Im still concerned about accuracy. I really hope to use it as my 3d rig and retire my trusty LX.
> 
> Whats your thoughts as far as accuracy?


I have only been able to shoot out to 25yds and my bow was not nearly as tuned a baldyhunter and I've only been shooting about 18mths but even I put 8 out of 12 in the x ring once it was sighted in. So you pros should have great success with this bow. And thanks again baldy for the help, you are a genius


----------



## Crit'r-Git'r (Feb 18, 2010)

not to steal your thunder but mine also tuned right down the pipe. dead center. accuracy wise, highly highly accurate. shot it out to 120yrds. i have been shooting it for three days and i would pick it over my d350 right now. it holds well and dosen't torque easy. you have to strain to torque it. 

very good review


----------



## Scattergun2570 (Sep 17, 2009)

baldyhunter said:


> Well,
> I've had the bow for a few days now and feel I've had enough "play" time to give an honest evaluation. This is another fantastic bow from Bowtech which combines the Overdrive Binary cam system with the stability and quietness of a center pivot riser. As a general eval and summary I'd have to comment that the bow is very fast, smooth, stable, and tuneable. All the best features of their previous technologies have effectively been combined into one fast, light and smooth shooting platform.
> 
> Lets start with the Draw Force Curve....It's agressive! I played around with timing by starting string short and slowly ******ing the cams. 2 twists in each cable later I had a really nice flat top and a very eficient draw. The surprise was where it ended up...right dead down the center of the dots LOL. Bowtech didn't leave a lot of room for error on this one with a minimal amount of adjustability beteen the dots for timing but man did they know where to put them. This bow shows bad curves imediately if it's not timed right so owners should be aware that for optimal performance they shouldn't be playing with ******ing or advancing the cam much at all. And, like a Destroyer, it needs o be synchonized perfect (down to 1/2 twists in the yokes) for max letoff and performance.
> ...



Spell Check :mg:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 11, 2007)

I have been waiting for your reveiw, finally questions have been answered, sound's like a heck of a shooter, always heard about the Buzz, can now cross that of the list.Will have to shoot one myself as i wondered about the draw, most Cp's seem a little stiff. Thanks.


----------



## salty444 (Dec 16, 2006)

Baldy I am picking one up. Can you post pics of the timing dots please?


----------



## Yawna-GO (Nov 15, 2006)

Scattergun2570 said:


> Spell Check :mg:


Suck it up Cherry Mary, the rest of us can read/understand what this guy is saying just fine.......You want your paper graded....go back to school.

Thank You Baldy for takeing the time to post your findings. :thumbs_up


----------



## baldyhunter (Jan 22, 2006)

I'll get a pic today.
Ken


----------



## salty444 (Dec 16, 2006)

Thank you ken.... you are the man


----------



## Bonz (Jan 15, 2006)

Could you possibly post some pics of the Invasion in the sureloc x press with the usl adapters? In bowtech's video they tell you to place the pins or dowels of the sureloc " somewhere" on the riser of the bow. Where they suggest on the video, in the " U" of the riser, would'nt that put a lot of stress on the riser and lead to twisting and bending of the riser? Would a better place to place the pins or dowels be in the triangle cutout of the riser right where the limb bolts screw into the riser, that is if the pins on the sureloc fit into that part of the riser? My dealer only has the sureloc with the usl adapters so I would like to see a pic of the bow in the sureloc or if you could comment on this, thanks for the review Baldyhunter.


----------



## 45er (Jan 18, 2009)

Scattergun2570 said:


> Spell Check :mg:


Jeez, you have got to be kidding???!!!! This is one of the most well-written, understandable and technically informative posts I've ever read here on AT. If you aren't kidding with this silly "spell check" snipe, you must go into apoplexy when you surf around this Forum. Many have half the words misspelled and after reading them, you wonder how the person had the intelligence to turn on the computer.

And to "Baldy" - thank you for this excellent performance review of the BT Invasion. I'm so happy with my Captain and my Air Raid, I can't think of why I need to spend $900 for another bow, but it was fun learning from you about this new offering.


----------



## yakstone (Jun 30, 2008)

Nicely done Baldy. written with facts and personal experience; excellent review.


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Well from that review if I wasn't waiting on my CRX to come in I might have bought one of these. Great Review thanks Ken


----------



## antler365 (Jan 10, 2009)

Thank you Ken! Honest and to the point... I will wait patiently for one to show up in the classifieds..


----------



## baldyhunter (Jan 22, 2006)

I'm not sure how these came out but I hope you can see. The first pic is of the bottom cam which is centered nicely in the dots. The second pic's of the top cam with the bow turned upside down (I had to catch the glare of a light on the ceiling so the dots would show). The top cam ended up a touch toward the string timing wise. Be aware!!!! results may be different depending on your particular bow so no one should assume every one should be timed exactly like this!!!


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Great review:thumbs_up I figured it would have to be aggressive with those specs. Might have to pass on this one. I like long shooting sessions and it might wear on me. We will see when I get a chance to try it out. 
Thanks for the review


----------



## Regohio (Jan 13, 2006)

Thanks for a great review...I also shot this bow yesterday...it is very nice. At 62 lbs it shot a 366 gr arrow at 298 FPS My Destroyer 340 shot the same arrow at 61lbs at 298 FPS...so I guess the 340 was slightly faster...But Rests were different so maybe they are close to the same? 

I agree with everything in the review except that for my Old Military Ears...the Invasion seemed louder than the 340...but it only had a Stab and Rest on it...No Sight...no quiver etc... I'm sure attaching them might eat some sound?

It is a really nice bow! I'm just not sure it is much of a step up from my Destroyer 340???


----------



## MELLY-MEL (Dec 22, 2008)

so baldy, would you take this over the destroyer?


----------



## Spined (Dec 28, 2010)

Absolutely Great review. Thank You.


----------



## mxwarren (Sep 14, 2007)

Baldy what are your hours?


----------



## tuskbuster (Apr 8, 2006)

Xlnt review. Thanks.


----------



## Mohunter46 (Dec 7, 2008)

MELLY-MEL said:


> so baldy, would you take this over the destroyer?


X2 on this question


----------



## rickd300mag (Apr 16, 2009)

Ken:

As always, your findings and thoughts are greatly appreciated!! Can't wait to get mine!! Sometimes it sux being a lefty!!


----------



## spike camp (Jun 2, 2008)

hey rick....any word on the availability on your side?
my closest 2 dealers have no idea.....


----------



## brett T (Jan 9, 2011)

I am verry interested in a invasion or destroyer however I have only been shooting for a year now and am not qualafied to change any settings exept draw weight lol. I shoot in a leage and hunt and am wondering if this is the right bow for me. I want a fast bow because i only shoot at 53lb and 26.5 draw. Where i shoot leage they do not sell Bowtech and will have to travel a hour or so to buy one and with the help of them i hope to be able to get it set up in 1 visit. Great review If you could help me out that would be great im not sure if I am misleading myself with a speed bow of if i should get something simpler and ata acurate. Thanks Brett 
How far away is Youngstown to Indianapolis may even consider the drive.


----------



## thart (Feb 25, 2008)

Great reveiw.


----------



## lil buck (Mar 12, 2006)

Nice job Ken, Thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## salty444 (Dec 16, 2006)

Thanks for the pics ken


----------



## quaack97 (Dec 21, 2010)

Thanks baldyhunter. This bow really rocks. I shot one yesterday and i fell in love with it. Your post is dead on . Thanks for your imput.:thumbs_up

Hey scattergun, don't be jealous of the man.


----------



## Scott Li (Mar 23, 2010)

baldyhunter said:


> I'm not sure how these came out but I hope you can see. The first pic is of the bottom cam which is centered nicely in the dots. The second pic's of the top cam with the bow turned upside down (I had to catch the glare of a light on the ceiling so the dots would show). The top cam ended up a touch toward the string timing wise. Be aware!!!! results may be different depending on your particular bow so no one should assume every one should be timed exactly like this!!!


Mine also tunes with the top towards the string, but it appears it may be just a tad more exaggerated on mine. Nice thread


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 11, 2007)

quaack97 said:


> Thanks baldyhunter. This bow really rocks. I shot one yesterday and i fell in love with it. Your post is dead on . Thanks for your imput.:thumbs_up
> 
> Hey scattergun, don't be jealous of the man.


How about you, Invasion or the 011 destroyer?


----------



## ohiobowhunter20 (Jul 3, 2010)

Great review


----------



## Himthrume (Mar 31, 2009)

Awesome review! I apprecite the attention to detail! Can't wait to shoot my friends invasion! Haha!


----------



## fletched (May 10, 2006)

This thread needs a bump.


----------



## salty444 (Dec 16, 2006)

Ken,

My invasion tuned right in between the dots as well.


----------



## bigdawg1 (Sep 26, 2009)

Thanx for the Review. Hoping to shoot it and compare it to the Z7 Magnum. I am caught between these two, so thanx for all the input


----------



## brett T (Jan 9, 2011)

ttt


----------



## notbulbous (Jun 26, 2007)

Yawna-GO said:


> Suck it up Cherry Mary, the rest of us can read/understand what this guy is saying just fine.......You want your paper graded....go back to school.
> 
> Thank You Baldy for takeing the time to post your findings. :thumbs_up


x2 
Spell Check this.....Math Hughs Sox Harde


----------



## notbulbous (Jun 26, 2007)

sorry for the negative response there, but that ticked me off. Someone takes the time to do a really honest, well thought out and thorough review and someone completely disregards his efforts....


----------



## jrip (May 19, 2008)

So you are saying that just like the Destroyer the Invasion likes the top cam to be just a hair advanced in regards to the bottom cam?


----------



## Andy. (Jan 12, 2011)

Good info ken....Thanks


----------



## Hopperton (Oct 30, 2005)

I got to shoot Kens bow today, wow is it smooth!!! I shoot with an open hand and this bow did not leave my hand after the shot.

I have to say, I shoot Hoyt but to watch Ken work on a Bowtec is annoying it is like he knows as much about Bowtecs as the engineer that designed it (Ken may know more).


----------



## Burrdock (Nov 7, 2005)

thanks for your time and sharing the info i too find mine to be very tunable and super accurate.


----------



## Panzer 4 (May 22, 2009)

Thanks for the review! I have been looking forward toit for some time.

I may be looking harder at the Invasion than the Specialist. My shoulder is a bit messed up, and I am going to switch to a lighter draw. Speed is now a little more of an issue than it was a few weeks ago.


----------



## baldyhunter (Jan 22, 2006)

MELLY-MEL said:


> so baldy, would you take this over the destroyer?


Now that's a tough question! If you factor in price I'd say it's a wash. If money were not a consideration though I'd opt for the Invasion. Both are absolutely fantastic bows.


----------



## baldyhunter (Jan 22, 2006)

mxwarren said:


> Baldy what are your hours?



I'm open 9 AM to 1PM through the week (I have another job), 9AM to 5PM on Saturday and Noon to 5 on Sunday


----------



## baldyhunter (Jan 22, 2006)

jrip said:


> So you are saying that just like the Destroyer the Invasion likes the top cam to be just a hair advanced in regards to the bottom cam?


I'd say most of the time probably but I wouldn't make that blanket statement. I've had the Destroyers tune both ways so the important thing is to focus on the bow hitting the draw stops at the same time.


----------



## baldyhunter (Jan 22, 2006)

Hopperton said:


> I got to shoot Kens bow today, wow is it smooth!!! I shoot with an open hand and this bow did not leave my hand after the shot.
> 
> I have to say, I shoot Hoyt but to watch Ken work on a Bowtec is annoying it is like he knows as much about Bowtecs as the engineer that designed it (Ken may know more).


I wouldn't go that far Erik LOL. That was a good time in the shop today!
Ken


----------



## baldyhunter (Jan 22, 2006)

Panzer 4 said:


> Thanks for the review! I have been looking forward toit for some time.
> 
> I may be looking harder at the Invasion than the Specialist. My shoulder is a bit messed up, and I am going to switch to a lighter draw. Speed is now a little more of an issue than it was a few weeks ago.


This thing does shoot fast. And as long as you don't overbow yourself the draw isn't really bad at all. It has a really nice, flat draw curve with no humps or surprises.
Ken


----------



## fletched (May 10, 2006)

baldyhunter said:


> Now that's a tough question! If you factor in price I'd say it's a wash. If money were not a consideration though I'd opt for the Invasion. Both are absolutely fantastic bows.


How about the specialist? What would you pick? I pick the specialist myself. You have any lead times on lefties?


----------



## baldyhunter (Jan 22, 2006)

fletched said:


> How about the specialist? What would you pick? I pick the specialist myself. You have any lead times on lefties?


The Specialist is my personal bow! I love it because it can do everything so well. It'll target shoot, it'll hunt great, and it's just fun and accurate. Crazy to say but at 330 fps it is the slowest of the bunch but I don't mind that much. Here's how I state it to my customers:
"if you want a bow that'll do everything very well, the Specialist is tough to beat. If you are going to use your bow primarily for hunting and maybe a littlle fun with 3-D'd during the summer, I'd go with an Assassin, Destroyer, or an Invasion."
I look at the Specialist as the Swiss Army Knife of the Bowtech lineup.

Honestly I haven't ordered a Lefty yet so I don't know how backed up they are.


----------



## fletched (May 10, 2006)

baldyhunter said:


> The Specialist is my personal bow! I love it because it can do everything so well. It'll target shoot, it'll hunt great, and it's just fun and accurate. Crazy to say but at 330 fps it is the slowest of the bunch but I don't mind that much. Here's how I state it to my customers:
> "if you want a bow that'll do everything very well, the Specialist is tough to beat. If you are going to use your bow primarily for hunting and maybe a littlle fun with 3-D'd during the summer, I'd go with an Assassin, Destroyer, or an Invasion."
> I look at the Specialist as the Swiss Army Knife of the Bowtech lineup.
> 
> Honestly I haven't ordered a Lefty yet so I don't know how backed up they are.


Do you have a pic of the fdc of the specialist? What's speeds did you get?


----------



## WheelinArcher (Feb 5, 2008)

chadrico63 said:


> Awesome review. I like how you put it all together.


x2!!!


----------



## '10destroyer340 (Dec 27, 2010)

Great review. Best by far of the Invasion. ttt


----------



## Hopperton (Oct 30, 2005)

mxwarren said:


> Baldy what are your hours?


Watch coming on Sunday, seems like you better be ready to meet some new people and have fun BS'ing. I went there the other day to pick up my bow at 10:00a.m. and left at 4:00p.m (wish I could do it every Sunday) I watched him change the invasions draw three times LOL.


----------



## nwmn (Mar 2, 2010)

Have you tried messing with a bowjax on the flx yet?


----------



## baldyhunter (Jan 22, 2006)

Hopperton said:


> Watch coming on Sunday, seems like you better be ready to meet some new people and have fun BS'ing. I went there the other day to pick up my bow at 10:00a.m. and left at 4:00p.m (wish I could do it every Sunday) I watched him change the invasions draw three times LOL.


I did it three more times after you left! LOL


----------



## salty444 (Dec 16, 2006)

The top cam on mine is also so very slightly advanced like kens bow is. The bottom cam is timed right in the middle


----------



## bess227 (Apr 8, 2010)

For those of you that have not had the privilege of meeting Ken (baldyhunter), he is one of the most sincere, hard working individuals in the archery business. Anyone considering buying strings or making the trip to his shop should not hesitate. His strings are first class, and so is his work. 

We drove from NC to his shop, and he treated us like family and made our bows shoot like never before. We had a schedule to meet and he worked thru lunch non stop to get us where we needed to be. 

Truly one of the good guys, and knows more about tuning one than any three people combined I have seen attempt it previously. 

Great review Ken. 

Keep'em coming.


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

Just when I think I have my bow right where I want it a thread like this one pops up and now I have to go to the shop and start tuning again. My shop doesn't have a drawboard so we just draw and watch the pegs to see if they touch at the same time, but the most interesting thing you brought up is the yolk tuning with the rest centered to get rid of the bad tears. I tuned my destroyer by moving the d-loop and the rest but had no idea that yolk tuning was a option. I thought the only concern the yolk had was cam lean.


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

Does somebody have a link to his destroyer 350 thread where he talks about tuning it.


----------



## bess227 (Apr 8, 2010)

Padgett said:


> Does somebody have a link to his destroyer 350 thread where he talks about tuning it.


search.........D350 tuned to perfection.


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

bess227 said:


> For those of you that have not had the privilege of meeting Ken (baldyhunter), he is one of the most sincere, hard working individuals in the archery business. Anyone considering buying strings or making the trip to his shop should not hesitate. His strings are first class, and so is his work.
> 
> We drove from NC to his shop, and he treated us like family and made our bows shoot like never before. We had a schedule to meet and he worked thru lunch non stop to get us where we needed to be.
> 
> ...


"His Strings"?

So Ken, do you recommend replacing the Octane strings on the Invasion with aftermarket strings?


----------



## gauge1972 (Jan 13, 2010)

three more times ken is that all !!!! you sure lol ,,, we did have a blast sunday !!!!even though i was sick i agree with everone else ken makes great strings and realy can tune a bow !and goes way above and beyond ... thanks ken and another great review ,,,, ohyeah erik you were even fun too lol cant wait for warm weather


----------



## Hopperton (Oct 30, 2005)

Once we had Ken loosened up I had to leave.


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

Great job baldyhunter!!! I shot this bow as well and I was quite impressed. If I could get one @ 31" dl I think I would have bought one after the first shot. Maybe next year they will get to us long draw guys on the Invasion platform.


----------



## trophyhill (Jul 8, 2008)

how does the total draw feel in comparison to an 82nd airborne?


----------



## amarchery (Nov 28, 2007)

Great Review. They do shoot very good. Most stable best holding 31" bow you will find. We have had our first one for a few days now! Just do not expect to take one out of the box and it be at its best. It needs to tuning like others and it is good to go. Tunes similar to the Destroyer bows. I like the draw cycle a lot. It is very even with no hard spot or "hump".

Comparing poundage settings to performance and efficiency the Invasion seems to perform best at max weight setting. Again, Very Good Review!


----------



## baldyhunter (Jan 22, 2006)

amarchery said:


> Great Review. They do shoot very good. Most stable best holding 31" bow you will find. We have had our first one for a few days now! Just do not expect to take one out of the box and it be at its best. It needs to tuning like others and it is good to go. Tunes similar to the Destroyer bows. I like the draw cycle a lot. It is very even with no hard spot or "hump".
> 
> Comparing poundage settings to performance and efficiency the Invasion seems to perform best at max weight setting. Again, Very Good Review!


I agree it performs best at max weight, but I took it down to 65 lbs and with a few twists was into another great draw curve. I think this bow is a little better in that department than the Destroyers if someone wants to shoot one backed down. 
Great Bow!


----------



## baldyhunter (Jan 22, 2006)

Hopperton said:


> Once we had Ken loosened up I had to leave.


I know it took while but once we started talking about the stabalizers....you just had to laugh!


----------



## reckless (Jul 8, 2006)

Hey ken.
thanks for yet another well informed review.
will need to talk to you soon about putting together an invasion and a specialist for me.
the strings you sent me are holding up great. that trophy material is good stuff.
later.


----------



## jrdrees (Jun 12, 2010)

great review.


----------



## damo-eire (Nov 5, 2009)

reckless said:


> Hey ken.
> thanks for yet another well informed review.
> will need to talk to you soon about putting together an invasion and a specialist for me.
> the strings you sent me are holding up great. that trophy material is good stuff.
> later.



WOW ur gettin greedy now!!!! 2 new bows ur trying to make me jealous... u know how much i like the look of that invasion!!!!


----------



## baldyhunter (Jan 22, 2006)

damo-eire said:


> WOW ur gettin greedy now!!!! 2 new bows ur trying to make me jealous... u know how much i like the look of that invasion!!!!


He's making me jealous too! My wife still only allows me one bow!! I shoot a Specialist like you but man is the Invasion sharp.


----------



## fletched (May 10, 2006)

baldyhunter said:


> He's making me jealous too! My wife still only allows me one bow!! I shoot a Specialist like you but man is the Invasion sharp.


Do you have any fdc printouts for the specialist? I would like to see a pic of one.


----------



## baldyhunter (Jan 22, 2006)

fletched said:


> Do you have any fdc printouts for the specialist? I would like to see a pic of one.


I do! Let me have a day and I'll get it.
Ken


----------



## Hopperton (Oct 30, 2005)

baldyhunter said:


> I know it took while but once we started talking about the stabalizers....you just had to laugh!


I dont know if it was the stabilizers for me or the "Fairy Dust" strings on Scott's bow or are they "Tinker Bell" either way some dragon flies or lady bugs would go great. Maybe even some glitter glue designs and a pink/green/yellow FOBBB!


----------



## '10destroyer340 (Dec 27, 2010)

Say baldyhunter I was wondering if you have any pic's of the draw wieght graf of a destroyer to comare to the invasion?


----------



## fletched (May 10, 2006)

baldyhunter said:


> I do! Let me have a day and I'll get it.
> Ken


Much appreciated.


----------



## gauge1972 (Jan 13, 2010)

i new it, i new it ,i new it ,,, ,i was watching and waiting ,, and i have to give ya a a+ you got that in there perfect eric ..


----------



## Hopperton (Oct 30, 2005)

LOL, I got on tonight just to see if you caught me


----------



## Panzer 4 (May 22, 2009)

baldyhunter said:


> I agree it performs best at max weight, but I took it down to 65 lbs and with a few twists was into another great draw curve. I think this bow is a little better in that department than the Destroyers if someone wants to shoot one backed down.
> Great Bow!


Were the added twists in the cables, string, or yokes?


----------



## baldyhunter (Jan 22, 2006)

'10destroyer340 said:


> Say baldyhunter I was wondering if you have any pic's of the draw wieght graf of a destroyer to comare to the invasion?


I can do that as well. Maybe I'll take a pic of all three side by side... I will if I get time tomorrow I've got to make a set of strings for a Monster and they take 3 days to make LOL....maybe I exagerated a bit.


----------



## reckless (Jul 8, 2006)

damo-eire said:


> WOW ur gettin greedy now!!!! 2 new bows ur trying to make me jealous... u know how much i like the look of that invasion!!!!


Ahh it's a specialst for me and an invasion for Brian. But maybe after playing with it I will smash the piggy bank. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wideaxx (Jan 26, 2011)

Well, I've had my Invasion since Saturday and have shot it over 400 times now. It shoots so sweet! Once problem, I noticed my cams aren't perfectly timed. Since I moved the draw from 29 to 30 inches the timing is off. They had the timing perfect for 29 inches but I guess if you move the length in any direction it has be to adjusted. That sucks! Now, I am going to retime and and retune it. I guess I should have noticed it earlier. Good news it that it will be even better! Hard to believe, after shooting it for this long and it is the most accurate bow I have ever shot. Soon to be even better! 
And just one comment on the ATA. I have never been a fan of shorter bows but with this riser so long due to the CPX(actually over an inch longer than the Destroyer), it shoots like a 34 incher to me.


----------



## foudarme (Mar 24, 2006)

hi ken...congrats for your great review...I don't know any more if I still want to buy an invasion... I was really expecting for a fully optimized destroyer thanks to the CP riser but I am a little bit afraid by a more aggressive cycle...I have tuned a SR71 and never would like to shoot a so aggressive bow...so I wonder what bow to buy for this new year...I will try the specialist and give it a chance to it cause you are recommanding it...I was too thinking about an xforce evo, have you any idea about it? but now, I think it would be harsh to get rid of the destroyer tunability...is it possible to shoot another bow after having a destroyer? that is The Question ! if not I have killed another french roe deer a few days ago with my destroyer...


----------



## Hopperton (Oct 30, 2005)

foudarme said:


> hi ken...congrats for your great review...I don't know any more if I still want to buy an invasion... I was really expecting for a fully optimized destroyer thanks to the CP riser but I am a little bit afraid by a more aggressive cycle...I have tuned a SR71 and never would like to shoot a so aggressive bow...so I wonder what bow to buy for this new year...I will try the specialist and give it a chance to it cause you are recommanding it...I was too thinking about an xforce evo, have you any idea about it? but now, I think it would be harsh to get rid of the destroyer tunability...is it possible to shoot another bow after having a destroyer? that is The Question ! if not I have killed another french roe deer a few days ago with my destroyer...


It is a radical cam on the bow he set up first at 70lbs. When he pulled out a 60lb bow it was a whole different story. And once you shoot the bow the after shot feel will far out way the initial draw IMO.


----------



## MLN1963 (Dec 31, 2010)

Hopperton said:


> It is a radical cam on the bow he set up first at 70lbs. When he pulled out a 60lb bow it was a whole different story. And once you shoot the bow the after shot feel will far out way the initial draw IMO.


Am I taking this to mean that the 60 pounder was nicer draw?


----------



## Mohunter46 (Dec 7, 2008)

wideaxx said:


> Well, I've had my Invasion since Saturday and have shot it over 400 times now. It shoots so sweet! Once problem, I noticed my cams aren't perfectly timed. Since I moved the draw from 29 to 30 inches the timing is off. They had the timing perfect for 29 inches but I guess if you move the length in any direction it has be to adjusted. That sucks! Now, I am going to retime and and retune it. I guess I should have noticed it earlier. Good news it that it will be even better! Hard to believe, after shooting it for this long and it is the most accurate bow I have ever shot. Soon to be even better!
> *And just one comment on the ATA. I have never been a fan of shorter bows but with this riser so long due to the CPX(actually over an inch longer than the Destroyer), it shoots like a 34 incher to me*.


Can someone explain this to me? How can a bow feel longer than it actually is? I would really like to have an invasion but the ata worries me a bit.


----------



## wideaxx (Jan 26, 2011)

It shoots as comfortable as an ATA 34" bow. And probably the riser is as long as most 34" ATA bows.


----------



## Luckiduc13 (Nov 1, 2004)

the cam diameter is rather large too, soooo.....it aids in having a wider string angle.


----------



## baldyhunter (Jan 22, 2006)

...And the lobe on the cam holds the string high above the axles at full draw (look for pics of a D-series bow at full draw) reducing string angle and making the bow much more comfortable and stable for longer draw archers.


----------



## baldyhunter (Jan 22, 2006)

Panzer 4 said:


> Were the added twists in the cables, string, or yokes?


The bow was not peeking fast enough. So I put a twist in each yoke and one out of the string....readjusted for weight and it looked great!


----------



## Panzer 4 (May 22, 2009)

That is interesting, and helpful.

I am also wondering about something else. I ahve both 60 and 70 pound limbs for my current bow. With either set of limbs, and everything set to spec, it seems that all I can get for max draw is about 1 to 1 1/2 pounds under max weight for the limb. The 60 pound limbs max out at 58 3/4, and the 70 pound limbs max out at about 68 1/2. 

So, my next questions are these: Is this typical of Bowtech, or am I missing something in tuning? Also, related to this, what max weight could I expect to see with a 60 pound Invasion?


----------



## Panzer 4 (May 22, 2009)

I have another question specific to the Invasion. Are you serving the yolks, or letting them float? If you are tying the yolks, what is the best methos of tying them?


----------



## Hopperton (Oct 30, 2005)

MLN1963 said:


> Am I taking this to mean that the 60 pounder was nicer draw?


For me, I felt the 60lb was a little smoother but maybe it was just the weight. Both bows were nice.


----------



## baldyhunter (Jan 22, 2006)

Panzer 4 said:


> That is interesting, and helpful.
> 
> I am also wondering about something else. I ahve both 60 and 70 pound limbs for my current bow. With either set of limbs, and everything set to spec, it seems that all I can get for max draw is about 1 to 1 1/2 pounds under max weight for the limb. The 60 pound limbs max out at 58 3/4, and the 70 pound limbs max out at about 68 1/2.
> 
> So, my next questions are these: Is this typical of Bowtech, or am I missing something in tuning? Also, related to this, what max weight could I expect to see with a 60 pound Invasion?


I think the big thing is people get too caught up in factory specs. Sometimes you just get week limbs, sometimes factory string specs are a little long, sometimes you have limbs that have lost some weight. Remember factories recommend specs, they don't mandate them. Of course you should keep things within reason but I've seen bows come straight from Bowtech 3/8" under the factory recomended specs. Some very, very good tuners find the best draw curves.....then just keep twisting the strings and cables (keep timing the same) until they get weight and forget about factory specs (again...within reason). If I had a bow that was 1.5lbs under draw specs I would twist things up till it was there. There is absolutley nothing wrong with being 3/8" under ATA to get peek weight. I've been getting specs a few lbs over with the Invasions with the ATA a little long so at least in this first batch deflections seem on the stiff side (just the way I like them!).


----------



## baldyhunter (Jan 22, 2006)

Panzer 4 said:


> I have another question specific to the Invasion. Are you serving the yolks, or letting them float? If you are tying the yolks, what is the best methos of tying them?


Serve the yokes !!! Just a good tight serving(maybe a little liquid lock as well) at the "y" is sufficient. They are comming from the factory that way!


----------



## gauge1972 (Jan 13, 2010)

ken ,,,, well hmmmmm, nahhhhh i wont even go there ,,, great review lol see ya in the a.m


----------



## baldyhunter (Jan 22, 2006)

gauge1972 said:


> ken ,,,, well hmmmmm, nahhhhh i wont even go there ,,, great review lol see ya in the a.m


 LOL Now we have another archery related subject we'll never be able to discuss without laughing!


----------



## Hopperton (Oct 30, 2005)

baldyhunter said:


> Serve the yokes !!! Just a good tight serving(maybe a little liquid lock as well) at the "y" is sufficient. They are comming from the factory that way!


I hade to send you guys a PM on this one. Ken you are walking into them now.


----------



## Luckiduc13 (Nov 1, 2004)

Spent some time with a specialist today and although I haven't shot an invasion, I'm really worried if I made the right decision. That thing is freaking sweet!!!


----------



## Hopperton (Oct 30, 2005)

gauge1972 said:


> ken ,,,, well hmmmmm, nahhhhh i wont even go there ,,, great review lol see ya in the a.m


Tomorrow is going to be a pricey day at Baldy's. Cant wait to see the "Tinker Bell Blue" strings. You know I bet the invasion would look good with some "Ladybug Red" strings?
We will look like a bowl of fruit loops shooting together with all the colors.


----------



## gauge1972 (Jan 13, 2010)

rainbow bright !!!!!!! now for my new hip quiver , maybe kens shop shirts should be tie died lol


----------



## gauge1972 (Jan 13, 2010)

or is that tye dyed


----------



## Hopperton (Oct 30, 2005)

gauge1972 said:


> rainbow bright !!!!!!! now for my new hip quiver , maybe kens shop shirts should be tie died lol



Well you got me laughing on that one and of course the wife had to ask why I am laughing at hte comp.


----------



## baldyhunter (Jan 22, 2006)

I've been playing around with a new Invasion today getting it ready for one of my very best customers. I won't mention any names but his taste in colors definately tend to run on the femanine side LOL. Anyways I wanted to share a few pics that may help some people out. The first pics are of the silencer placement on the bow. All the Invasions that leave the shop will be outfited this way. I have one bowjax slimjax on the FLX and one bowjax big jax on the string stop so that it just sits off the cables at brace. I shot a guardian for years and can tell you that set up like this, this bow is every bit as quiet and vibe free as any other center pivot bow I've shot. For those concerned with the "buzz" this is a very simple and inexpensive fix (even though it never concerned me). The last pic is of the DFC of a 70lb Invasion backed down to 65lbs. It looks great with a very efficient draw curve. For those looking for maximum performance on these bows they need to keep in mind that when backing it down they need to readjust timing to keep the cables centered centered in the dots.

Pics


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

Ken, would you be able to do a DFC of a D340 at the same specs for comparison?


----------



## MELLY-MEL (Dec 22, 2008)

baldy, what are the 60lb invasions maxing out at?


----------



## baldyhunter (Jan 22, 2006)

MELLY-MEL said:


> baldy, what are the 60lb invasions maxing out at?


Around 62 lbs. You can get them to 63 and shooting good if needed


----------



## spike camp (Jun 2, 2008)

hey ken...
any reason you went with the big jax on the flex guard instead of the limbsaver strip ive seen used?


----------



## '10destroyer340 (Dec 27, 2010)

Say baldyhunter, I have a couple of Questions about tuning My Invasion. I can't have it till the shop gets another one in for people to shoot. Tozer posted a video and it shows him measuring ATA from the center of the shaft to center of shaft. I think this is wrong, didn't you say in your tuning thread to measure from the center of the axle bearing? I know this is about tuning a destroyer, but I also know they are both overdrive binary cams and the shaft is offset. How important is the ata? And can I shorten the ata by 1/2 twists to the single end of the cable, or does it have to be at the yolk end?


----------



## NonTypicalRack (Apr 7, 2009)

Dont want to hi-jack this thread but have a good question. I like the Invasion but need a 25 DL. Can a set of D350 cams be put on a Invasion to acheive a 25 DL??


----------



## '10destroyer340 (Dec 27, 2010)

ttt


----------



## c5mrr270 (Mar 3, 2009)

Baldy,

I just read in another thread where the the poster stated that a limdriver rest would not work on an invasion. Is this true?


----------



## baldyhunter (Jan 22, 2006)

'10destroyer340 said:


> Say baldyhunter, I have a couple of Questions about tuning My Invasion. I can't have it till the shop gets another one in for people to shoot. Tozer posted a video and it shows him measuring ATA from the center of the shaft to center of shaft. I think this is wrong, didn't you say in your tuning thread to measure from the center of the axle bearing? I know this is about tuning a destroyer, but I also know they are both overdrive binary cams and the shaft is offset. How important is the ata? And can I shorten the ata by 1/2 twists to the single end of the cable, or does it have to be at the yolk end?


Bowtech recomends measuring ATA from the center of the bearing in the pillow block to the center of the bearing in the other pillow block. You can shorten ATA by adding twists to anything and to any end. ATA is important to an extent but many times people aganize too much over it. I like to set ATA at specs or a little below recomended ATA. Most bows perform a little better with their limbs loaded. This is when you start looking foe tenths of a foot per secon though LOL. Most manufactures recomend you keep ATA within about 1/4" of there specs but I've seen them leave the factory shooting great and outside that as well.
Ken


----------



## baldyhunter (Jan 22, 2006)

nontypicalrack said:


> dont want to hi-jack this thread but have a good question. I like the invasion but need a 25 dl. Can a set of d350 cams be put on a invasion to acheive a 25 dl??


no!


----------



## baldyhunter (Jan 22, 2006)

c5mrr270 said:


> Baldy,
> 
> I just read in another thread where the the poster stated that a limdriver rest would not work on an invasion. Is this true?


I actually haven't set one up with one yet but I sure think it'll work. At worst you may have to set the control cord to the very back of the limbs some how but I'll be looking into it soon.
Ken


----------



## '10destroyer340 (Dec 27, 2010)

baldyhunter said:


> Bowtech recomends measuring ATA from the center of the bearing in the pillow block to the center of the bearing in the other pillow block. You can shorten ATA by adding twists to anything and to any end. ATA is important to an extent but many times people aganize too much over it. I like to set ATA at specs or a little below recomended ATA. Most bows perform a little better with their limbs loaded. This is when you start looking foe tenths of a foot per secon though LOL. Most manufactures recomend you keep ATA within about 1/4" of there specs but I've seen them leave the factory shooting great and outside that as well.
> Ken


 Thanks Ken, Your the greatest. Ever since I used your thread for tuning my Destroyer, I read everything you post. Well maybe not Everything. LOL, Thanks again for the info.


----------



## reckless (Jul 8, 2006)

reckon you could set the limbdriver up to the axel...
sad ol me does read all of kens posts.
so have to get a life.


----------



## baldyhunter (Jan 22, 2006)

reckless said:


> reckon you could set the limbdriver up to the axel...
> sad ol me does read all of kens posts.
> so have to get a life.


I'm thinking the same thing. I took a good look at it today and have a few ideas. I can see why a shop would be leary of putting one on an Invasion but it can be done. I'll shoot some pics out when I get one set up.
Ken


----------



## IVhunter (Jun 5, 2009)

Yes the Limbdriver will work with the Invasion. The BT pro shop had their Invasion set up with the Limbdriver when I shot it. Tied the the cord on the limb up to the axle.


----------



## Justgot2hunt (Sep 27, 2010)

I see you still have power thru our "Ice storm"........wonder when it's going to get bad.


----------



## baldyhunter (Jan 22, 2006)

IVhunter said:


> Yes the Limbdriver will work with the Invasion. The BT pro shop had their Invasion set up with the Limbdriver when I shot it. Tied the the cord on the limb up to the axle.


 Yep,that's what I was thinking....should work fine.


----------



## baldyhunter (Jan 22, 2006)

Justgot2hunt said:


> I see you still have power thru our "Ice storm"........wonder when it's going to get bad.


Turned more into a rain storm!


----------



## '10destroyer340 (Dec 27, 2010)

Hey Ken, one more ?. On the Invasion flx guard did you use a cable guard slimjax, or did you use somthing else to fit the flat flx. Thanks Dale


----------



## baldyhunter (Jan 22, 2006)

'10destroyer340 said:


> Hey Ken, one more ?. On the Invasion flx guard did you use a cable guard slimjax, or did you use somthing else to fit the flat flx. Thanks Dale


Yes, I used the cable guard slim jax. It's very simple to install but a press is required. Once the pressure is off the cables and the FLX fully relaxed loosen the 2 allen head screws securing the roller assembly to the FLX. Slip the bow jax on and re-install the roller assembly. I like to push the slim jax as far toward the archer as possible and I've never had one move on me even though it doesn't fit super tight....works like a charm.
ken


----------



## Scott Li (Mar 23, 2010)

baldyhunter said:


> I've been playing around with a new Invasion today getting it ready for one of my very best customers. I won't mention any names but his taste in colors definately tend to run on the femanine side LOL. Anyways I wanted to share a few pics that may help some people out. The first pics are of the silencer placement on the bow. All the Invasions that leave the shop will be outfited this way. I have one bowjax slimjax on the FLX and one bowjax big jax on the string stop so that it just sits off the cables at brace. I shot a guardian for years and can tell you that set up like this, this bow is every bit as quiet and vibe free as any other center pivot bow I've shot. For those concerned with the "buzz" this is a very simple and inexpensive fix (even though it never concerned me). The last pic is of the DFC of a 70lb Invasion backed down to 65lbs. It looks great with a very efficient draw curve. For those looking for maximum performance on these bows they need to keep in mind that when backing it down they need to readjust timing to keep the cables centered centered in the dots.
> 
> Pics


Ken, I have bothered you before about tuning and you have been very helpful, one thing about these pics.....it appears that the cables have way more than 1 twist per inch on them? Apparently that is ok or are they close? My D350 looks that way and I'm afraid it's to tight, that's why i'm asking


----------



## '10destroyer340 (Dec 27, 2010)

baldyhunter said:


> Yes, I used the cable guard slim jax. It's very simple to install but a press is required. Once the pressure is off the cables and the FLX fully relaxed loosen the 2 allen head screws securing the roller assembly to the FLX. Slip the bow jax on and re-install the roller assembly. I like to push the slim jax as far toward the archer as possible and I've never had one move on me even though it doesn't fit super tight....works like a charm.
> ken


Thanks again Ken, your a big help.


----------



## baldyhunter (Jan 22, 2006)

Scott Li said:


> Ken, I have bothered you before about tuning and you have been very helpful, one thing about these pics.....it appears that the cables have way more than 1 twist per inch on them? Apparently that is ok or are they close? My D350 looks that way and I'm afraid it's to tight, that's why i'm asking


Thats the way they come from the factory. When they get here I return them to spec (after the factory strings settle during shippment). So I usually need to add another 4 or 5 twists to everything and what you see is the end result.There really is nothing to worry about. Speeds are still there and the strings are well settled and stretched so the twists don't hurt. The only real draw back is when there is that much twist in the string every turn shortens the string(or cables) more than a string with fewer twists...so really nailing that fine tune can be a little tough.


----------



## Scott Li (Mar 23, 2010)

baldyhunter said:


> Thats the way they come from the factory. When they get here I return them to spec (after the factory strings settle during shippment). So I usually need to add another 4 or 5 twists to everything and what you see is the end result.There really is nothing to worry about. Speeds are still there and the strings are well settled and stretched so the twists don't hurt. The only real draw back is when there is that much twist in the string every turn shortens the string(or cables) more than a string with fewer twists...so really nailing that fine tune can be a little tough.


Thank you much. I thought it would be fine since I have been shooting my invasion for a few weeks now. I think I also put in 4 or 5 twists in mine to bring it back to specs. Glad to hear I am not totally fudging it up


----------



## c5mrr270 (Mar 3, 2009)

Thanks for the replies about the limb driver. I figured it could work but just wanted to be sure.


----------



## sonikk440 (Mar 5, 2009)

Hi Baldy,
Question for you.

I just purchased an Invasion (60lb, 28" DL)
Once the shop altered the DL to 28" they timed the cams by drawing and checking to see if the string hits the draw stops at the same time..adding twist to yoke as necessary. However...the cables are not aligned well with the timing dots. Should I be concerned?

The bow is pulling ~61.5 lbs and feels fine. I'd greatly appreciate your input.

Many Thanks.


----------



## littlejohn78 (Mar 1, 2010)

Just wandering how these shoot down range my D350 shoots lights out but after 45yds it seems to have a few left and right issues. Might be me but have always grouped a little better than that. Thanks for the post great read.


----------



## wellingtontx (Jun 8, 2010)

Complete review. Thanks for posting.


----------



## cgchris99 (Apr 10, 2003)

sonikk440 said:


> Hi Baldy,
> Question for you.
> 
> I just purchased an Invasion (60lb, 28" DL)
> ...


If they timed the cams using a draw board and the cables are not in the same spot on the timing marks, don't worry about it. Now if they are way outside the marks, then that should be addressed and the bow will be either high or low of max draw weight.


----------



## Z7hunter (Dec 20, 2009)

baldyhunter said:


> I can do that as well. Maybe I'll take a pic of all three side by side... I will if I get time tomorrow I've got to make a set of strings for a Monster and they take 3 days to make LOL....maybe I exagerated a bit.


Hi Baldy,

I have a new bow coming soon. Can you tell me the advantages of buying new strings/cables from you? The Mathews bow I am getting has Zebra strings. Do you have a website with this info?


----------



## sonikk440 (Mar 5, 2009)

cgchris99 said:


> If they timed the cams using a draw board and the cables are not in the same spot on the timing marks, don't worry about it. Now if they are way outside the marks, then that should be addressed and the bow will be either high or low of max draw weight.


They did not use a draw board. The are lined up over one timing mark...the same on both cams.


----------



## nwmn (Mar 2, 2010)

sonikk440 said:


> They did not use a draw board. The are lined up over one timing mark...the same on both cams.


I think that the timing is to be done at full draw making sure that the stops hit at the exact same time. You want it to run between the dots, but both most likely will not be in the exact same spot at rest.


----------



## baldyhunter (Jan 22, 2006)

sonikk440 said:


> They did not use a draw board. The are lined up over one timing mark...the same on both cams.


Timing (synchronization actually!) is best done at full draw to make sure the stops are hitting at the same time. Many things can effect a difference between timing at brace and at full draw. You aren't pulling from center string, a down cable arrow rest advances the bottom cam over the top, limb deflections are never exactly the same....etc. If you want the most let-off and forgiveness synchronizing at full draw is the way to go. Most of the time when this is done one cam will be in a slightly different possition than the other at brace and that is perfectly normal. Also, with this boe in particular the most efficient DFC is found right down the center of the dots on one cam (as stated the other may be slightly off at brace). If your bow is timed like most shops do and it's between the dots it's probably fine....But a bow really tuned to it's most efficient setting (and we're only talking a few fps here) may need a little tlc. Sounds like yours is within spec though and probably shoots fine.
Ken


----------



## TozerBGood (Aug 16, 2003)

Thanks for the write-up Ken. And with paragraphs & up-right pics! Excellent job as usual.

eSpecially looking forward to a Specialist review. I saw the thread when you first got it, but you didn't seem to talk about it as much as the invasion. Is it in the works to do any more on it?


----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)

TozerBGood said:


> Thanks for the write-up Ken. And with paragraphs & up-right pics! Excellent job as usual.
> 
> eSpecially looking forward to a Specialist review. I saw the thread when you first got it, but you didn't seem to talk about it as much as the invasion. Is it in the works to do any more on it?



Yea me too ... I shot both and bought the later .....


----------



## Tmaziarz (Mar 16, 2008)

Must be a diffrent Invasion than the one I shot at the ATA.

I shot it at 5olbs and felt like I was pulling 70.

Only people who have gave it great reviews are BOW Tech Lovers.


I WAS NOT IMPRESSED at ALL.................... Now, the specialist to me was a killer bow and would love one.


----------



## walks with a gi (Oct 1, 2002)

Tmaziarz said:


> Must be a diffrent Invasion than the one I shot at the ATA.
> 
> I shot it at 5olbs and felt like I was pulling 70.
> 
> ...


 Well I have a herniated disc in my neck and pulling a hard drawing bow hurts my shoulder. I shoot a 60 pound Admiral and it's still comfortable to me and I have shot a 65 pound Invasion a few times on different occasions. Every time I shot the 65 pound Invasion is seemed very comfortable to me and a better all around draw curve than my Admiral. I guess if you are used to shooting something in the 310 fps class you will find the Invasion tougher to draw.


----------



## TozerBGood (Aug 16, 2003)

Well Ken DID SAY it had a steep incline and drop (steeper possibly even than the Destroyer), but at the top it's smooth and straight (just like the Destroyer). I shot it a several times, and the DFC isn't what bothered me...but I shot it side by side with the Specialist, and simply couldn't get the tighter grouping as with the Specialist (which is to be expected with the ATA diff. Of course it really looks like the Invasion was possibly designed for Tree-Stand or Blind hunters...neither of which I ever do...so it didn't really appeal to me. I was very impressed with the Specialist however, and was hoping Ken would mess with it and see what kind of speed he could tweak out of it!



Tmaziarz said:


> Must be a diffrent Invasion than the one I shot at the ATA.
> 
> I shot it at 5olbs and felt like I was pulling 70.
> 
> ...


----------



## jrmy_1 (Dec 5, 2010)

Baldy,

Based on the force draw curve stored energy and the velocity that you obtained, it looks like the efficiency is about the same as the D-350.

Basically, at 28" and 320 ft/s, assuming you used a 350gr arrow (total weight), I come up with a kinetic energy of 79.57 ft-lbs and an efficiency of* 83.9%*
At 29" and 330 ft/s, again, assuming a total arrow weight of 350gr, I come up with a kinetic energy of 84.69 ft-lbs and an efficiency of *84.1%* = (KE/PE)*100


----------



## wizard309 (Jan 31, 2011)

Hi Ken,
Im new here and have been reading alot of your threads. Great stuff!!! I just ordered an invasion LH 60# I plan on setting it up and tuning it as you described but have one question as to arrow spine all the charts seem to say a 400 spine arrow is the one for this bow but I'm thinking it should be a 340 with the higher output of this bow. So the question is what did you tune and setup your bow with I will have a 28 inch draw and think around a 27 inch arrow.

Thanks in advance for your help.
Chris

I'll post pics as soon as I get my bow with results I expect mid - late February...


----------



## Tribute2007 (Jan 30, 2007)

Tmaziarz said:


> Must be a diffrent Invasion than the one I shot at the ATA.
> 
> I shot it at 5olbs and felt like I was pulling 70.
> 
> ...


I'll have to disagree with you on that comment. I'm not a Bowtech lover, infact never really cared for them. I've always been a fan of Hoyt. But since BT brought out the Overdriver cam they have kind of interested me. And yesterday I bought a Invasion off of Ken, I really liked the way this bow drew and shot. Its one of the first draw cycles I've really liked from Bowtech.


----------



## TozerBGood (Aug 16, 2003)

Tribute2007 said:


> I'll have to disagree with you on that comment. I'm not a Bowtech lover, infact never really cared for them. I've always been a fan of Hoyt. But since BT brought out the Overdriver cam they have kind of interested me. And yesterday I bought a Invasion off of Ken, I really liked the way this bow drew and shot. Its one of the first draw cycles I've really liked from Bowtech.


I am a BT Bow Lover. But sorry...I had to chuckle....for a username "Tribute2007" to say "I'm not a Bowtech lover, infact never really cared for them.". Sorry...but that's a bit funny! Either way, hope you enjoy that Invasion.


----------



## jrmy_1 (Dec 5, 2010)

TozerBGood said:


> I am a BT Bow Lover. But sorry...I had to chuckle....for a username "Tribute2007" to say "I'm not a Bowtech lover, infact never really cared for them.". Sorry...but that's a bit funny! Either way, hope you enjoy that Invasion.


That is funny!


----------



## Tribute2007 (Jan 30, 2007)

TozerBGood said:


> I am a BT Bow Lover. But sorry...I had to chuckle....for a username "Tribute2007" to say "I'm not a Bowtech lover, infact never really cared for them.". Sorry...but that's a bit funny! Either way, hope you enjoy that Invasion.


haha, yeah it is kinda funny. but heres the answer to my name. when i joined the site that was what i was shooting at the time and couldnt think of a name. i only kept the bow a month though before it was sold.


----------



## TozerBGood (Aug 16, 2003)

Tribute2007 said:


> haha, yeah it is kinda funny. but heres the answer to my name. when i joined the site that was what i was shooting at the time and couldnt think of a name. i only kept the bow a month though before it was sold.


You do know that you can talk to the Mods about changing your Username...right? It might help in the future. I have the same problem though, when my old dog Tozer dies off...what am I gonna do then?


----------



## Tmaziarz (Mar 16, 2008)

*Just me*

I just thought the invasion was a way to hard of drawing bow.
I have talked to alot of people who felt that way also.

I don't hate BOW tech at all.

I did mention The specialists was a great bow.

I have shot the Mathews monster, PSE X force and am shooting a Darton 3800 and none of these bows pulls as hard as the Bow tech invasion in my opion.


----------



## jrmy_1 (Dec 5, 2010)

Tmaziarz said:


> I just thought the invasion was a way to hard of drawing bow.
> I have talked to alot of people who felt that way also.
> 
> I don't hate BOW tech at all.
> ...


Did you compare it against a D-340 or D-350? Seems it should have the same draw cycle as a D-340....


----------



## ltlacorn (Sep 29, 2009)

Great review and a lot of valuable information. Thanks


----------



## TozerBGood (Aug 16, 2003)

Tmaziarz said:


> I just thought the invasion was a way to hard of drawing bow.
> I have talked to alot of people who felt that way also.
> 
> I don't hate BOW tech at all.
> ...


It's all a matter of what shoots good for you. I would say...don't worry...be happy...enjoy your bows.


----------



## Tribute2007 (Jan 30, 2007)

TozerBGood said:


> You do know that you can talk to the Mods about changing your Username...right? It might help in the future. I have the same problem though, when my old dog Tozer dies off...what am I gonna do then?


yeah, i know that and was going to before, but when i decided to there were alot of people that knew me by this name and i didnt really feel like changing it and having to explain to everyone that I've delt with the past on here who i was. just not that big of a deal to me, just a name. anyways back to the review.


----------



## Hopperton (Oct 30, 2005)

I can’t stand stopping at Baldy’s anymore. I don’t stop for an hour I stop for four or more. I don’t shoot my bow near as much as I shoot his Bowtech’s and I want to spend money every time! [email protected] you Ken.


----------



## nwmn (Mar 2, 2010)

It may be just me but I shot this bow for the 3rd time today, it really seems like it draws and shoots a little nicer backed off a little. All the way cranked down it seemed like it pulled pretty hard, but at 65 it pulls real smooth and easy. Usually can't tell the difference in a few pounds. Also I shot one that seemed to have a bit of bottom kick, but the other didn't have any movement at all. Maybe it is all in the timing. But the real beauty for me is (without any acc. it wants to fall back towards you) but once you have a stab. and sight it is balanced almost perfect it will just stand vertical with a loose grip. Rigged up the bow is pretty much perfect to me.


----------



## baldyhunter (Jan 22, 2006)

As promised I set one up today with the Limb Driver and some custom strings. I thought I'd share a few pics. I spent quite a while experimenting with different cord placements. I didn't like attaching it to the axle as it made contact with the limb during the stroke and I try to avoid things like that. I also did not like attaching it to the limb as you would need to place it in a position within the cam zone for it to be effective. What I decided on is in the pics. It's very effective and there is no interference or contact with anything else. I also have no fletching contact and the cord has not loosened or otherwise moved in the shots I have through it so far. I think I'll be setting them up this way from here on.
Ken


----------



## Drifter0678 (Oct 2, 2009)

WOW!!! Awesome!


----------



## baldyhunter (Jan 22, 2006)

Hopperton said:


> I can’t stand stopping at Baldy’s anymore. I don’t stop for an hour I stop for four or more. I don’t shoot my bow near as much as I shoot his Bowtech’s and I want to spend money every time! [email protected] you Ken.



It's all good Erik! You know the most pressure I ever put on anyone is to say, "While your here shoot this bow." I'm amazed at how well that works LOL


----------



## c5mrr270 (Mar 3, 2009)

Glad to see you got the Limb driver to work.


----------



## solocam newb (Nov 2, 2009)

baldyhunter said:


> As promised I set one up today with the Limb Driver and some custom strings. I thought I'd share a few pics. I spent quite a while experimenting with different cord placements. I didn't like attaching it to the axle as it made contact with the limb during the stroke and I try to avoid things like that. I also did not like attaching it to the limb as you would need to place it in a position within the cam zone for it to be effective. What I decided on is in the pics. It's very effective and there is no interference or contact with anything else. I also have no fletching contact and the cord has not loosened or otherwise moved in the shots I have through it so far. I think I'll be setting them up this way from here on.
> Ken


What finish is that exactly baldy?


----------



## baldyhunter (Jan 22, 2006)

solocam newb said:


> What finish is that exactly baldy?


The camo is Mossy Oak Treestand

The strings are Astro Flight in grey and flo orange


----------



## Ridz (Oct 4, 2008)

baldyhunter said:


> Serve the yokes !!! Just a good tight serving(maybe a little liquid lock as well) at the "y" is sufficient. They are comming from the factory that way!


Ken I'm late to the party as I've just now bought a D350 off the classifieds. The yokes aren't served. Should the cables be removed from the bow and put on the stretcher to do a proper job or can they be served while on the bow? 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Ridz (Oct 4, 2008)

TozerBGood said:


> You do know that you can talk to the Mods about changing your Username...right? It might help in the future. I have the same problem though, when my old dog Tozer dies off...what am I gonna do then?



When that sad day comes, and I hope it's long into the future, how about a name change to TozerBDead.
Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## baldyhunter (Jan 22, 2006)

Ridz said:


> Ken I'm late to the party as I've just now bought a D350 off the classifieds. The yokes aren't served. Should the cables be removed from the bow and put on the stretcher to do a proper job or can they be served while on the bow?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


I like to stretch them and serve them as tight as possible. If you serve them while they are on the bow I'd use liquid lock or some other type of adhesive to make sure they do not move.
Ken


----------



## wizard309 (Jan 31, 2011)

Baldy,
Can you tell me what arrow you used for tuning, Spine size? I just ordered one and am not sure if it should be a 340 or 400.
Thanks

Great review


----------



## baldyhunter (Jan 22, 2006)

wizard309 said:


> Baldy,
> Can you tell me what arrow you used for tuning, Spine size? I just ordered one and am not sure if it should be a 340 or 400.
> Thanks
> 
> Great review


I tuned the bow at 72 lbs with a 300 spine Victory HV cut a little long. It came in spined right and at IBO weight (very close).


----------



## wizard309 (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks Baldy,
Ill got a 60lb Black ops coming in lh set with a 28inch draw all the charts say 400 but was thinking 340 myself. I plan on maxing the bow out do you think 340 will be good or should I try 300. I have a Diamond stud set around 60 now and shoot 340's at 411grs = 261fps = 62ke


----------



## Bombdiggity (Nov 26, 2008)

Just a quick question, Baldy...do you think attaching the driver to the yoke will affect timing at the shot? (After all, isn't that why limb-operated dropaways were invented in the first place?) Thanks for sharing the info gleaned from your hard work!!!


----------



## walks with a gi (Oct 1, 2002)

I don't think there is that much tension on the Limb Driver cord to affect the cam timing. The proof is in the shooting. With the current trend of limiting the limb tip movement for reduced recoil, this method as compared to attaching the cord to the limb will become a must do procedure.


----------



## TozerBGood (Aug 16, 2003)

Ridz said:


> When that sad day comes, and I hope it's long into the future, how about a name change to TozerBDead.
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Nah...we'll get a different dog and I'll have to come up with a good name. It'll be something completely different no doubt.

BTW, I had the same problem as you with my Destroyer. I had taken some tougher string, and tightened the yokes together closer to the cams, and then served them while on the bow. It wasn't too professional looking though, but it worked ok. I ended up buying a string from Baldy not too long after though cause the string was getting pretty beat up from shooting so much..


----------



## DShack7 (Feb 5, 2011)

Actually, I did not understand much. I have been shooting a while and just ordered an Invasion, but I've never had anyone teach me or show me that kind of stuff. Had never even heard about Archerytalk until a few days ago. Though I didn't understand stuff like the "pins" and "the wall" and things like that, the review spurred my curiosity enough that I can tell that if I am going to get the best out of the investment, I need to learn about all that. In other words, it showed me that I don't know didley about a sport I love and I need to learn about it. Thanks!


----------



## Ridz (Oct 4, 2008)

TozerBGood said:


> BTW, I had the same problem as you with my Destroyer. I had taken some tougher string, and tightened the yokes together closer to the cams, and then served them while on the bow. It wasn't too professional looking though, but it worked ok. I ended up buying a string from Baldy not too long after though cause the string was getting pretty beat up from shooting so much..


 That's what I'm planning to do also....I'll work with this set of cables and string for awhile and then order a set from Baldy and keep the stockers for spares. I built a stretcher today and will try my hand at serving tomorrow. I'm new to serving and thought this would be an easy first project.

Long live Tozer:dog1::cheers:


----------



## baldyhunter (Jan 22, 2006)

Bombdiggity said:


> Just a quick question, Baldy...do you think attaching the driver to the yoke will affect timing at the shot? (After all, isn't that why limb-operated dropaways were invented in the first place?) Thanks for sharing the info gleaned from your hard work!!!


I guess I could explain this a little more. The most important thing to keep in mind is that Limb Drivers need a bit of limb movement to function properly (I can't remember the exact amount maybe someone can help me out here). Lets say 1". That is what is require for the control cord to produce enough slack to allow the launcher to reach the full up position. Now look closely at the pics above. Note where the pivot point of the limbs are and how close the cam actually comes to that point. To get the limb travel required for the LD to funtion properly one would need to tie the cord close to the limb tips (as walks pointed out there is very little limb travel on this bow to begin with). This would require tyeing in the cord adjascent to the cam (along side it on the limb). Now remember that the cord goes slack at full draw. I just don't feel comfortable with a loose cord that close to that much stored energy ready to cut lose! Some may but I won't take that chance in my shop. 


Another option is to tie it to the axle end. Now remember that is an offset axle so the cord woul travel up then down at every draw and shot. Also, it is making contact with the sharp edge of the limb with every stroke......need I say any more....

Now lets look at my method. When you tie a cord to the down cable that tightens to operate it effects the synchronization of the cams at the most crucial point in the draw cycle....it advances the bottom cam at the valley and wall. When you do this you effect lettoff, you take away valley, and you can adversly effect arrow flight (especially on binary cams since one cam and limb will begin pulling ahead of the other and cause up or down momentum at the nock upon realease). This rest is not like that at all. When tied to the top of the down cable it only applies force at brace and is almost imediately slack at the very begining of the draw cycle. It has absolutely no bearing at all on the back of the draw (the most important part and the "problem" with most rests). It doesn't even have enough force at the start of the draw to effect anything....it is completely harmless and a complete non-factor in timing and synchronization issues. It is also very effective. I have 0 fletching contact and the performance when tied in like this is perfect...there really is no down side other than cosmetics (some may not like the way it looks when tied this way).


----------



## baldyhunter (Jan 22, 2006)

wizard309 said:


> Thanks Baldy,
> Ill got a 60lb Black ops coming in lh set with a 28inch draw all the charts say 400 but was thinking 340 myself. I plan on maxing the bow out do you think 340 will be good or should I try 300. I have a Diamond stud set around 60 now and shoot 340's at 411grs = 261fps = 62ke


I'd go with the 340's if you plan on shooting fixed blade braodheads but the 400's would probably work well with your DL at 62 or 63 lbs.
Ken


----------



## HUNTMCH (Jan 7, 2010)

Baldyhunter, I have a question as I wait for My Invasion.....I purchashed the Trophy Taker X-Treme FC Angled Slot, full containment rest..I heard good this about the rest and picked it up cheap......

Will this rest work on the Invasion? Have you or any of your clients experience any problems with the rest?? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## baldyhunter (Jan 22, 2006)

HUNTMCH said:


> Baldyhunter, I have a question as I wait for My Invasion.....I purchashed the Trophy Taker X-Treme FC Angled Slot, full containment rest..I heard good this about the rest and picked it up cheap......
> 
> Will this rest work on the Invasion? Have you or any of your clients experience any problems with the rest??
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I don't have any personal experience with that reast but I'm sure it'll work fine. The key to using a down cord style rest with binary cams is to time it so it comes up at the very last part of the draw cycle. You want it to reach the full up possition 3/4" to 1/2 " before you hit the wall.
Ken


----------



## NJBuckBuster (Jul 9, 2007)

Is that Invasion who's I think it is??

If soo.......................... Well let's just say AWESOME....

Astro Flight also, you are the man Ken. 

NJBB


----------



## baldyhunter (Jan 22, 2006)

NJBuckBuster said:


> Is that Invasion who's I think it is??
> 
> If soo.......................... Well let's just say AWESOME....
> 
> ...


I think it is whose you think it is LOL. Now it has a few of my favorite silencers added in some choice places as well!


----------



## BG_archer (Feb 18, 2005)

Baldy, let me know is it possible to use any portable bow pres on Invasion ?


----------



## rupejosh (Mar 12, 2009)

BG_archer said:


> Baldy, let me know is it possible to use any portable bow pres on Invasion ?


thats what im curious about as well


----------



## reckless (Jul 8, 2006)

Ken reckon me mate damo is gonna be on to you about setting him up with an invasion.
so your gonna be looking at black ops (60lb) for sure will want it tuned to the max and if that means your custom strings so be it.
will also need a limbdriver set to it. and rubber placement.
will be needing a specialist meself real soon.
and have a couple of others interested in ordering from you.
think you just been crowned the prefered supplier for ireland.


----------



## alowrance4407 (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi Baldy, I am new to this forum thing so if I am in the wrong place let me know please. My question is have you done an extensive work up on the Specialist like you have done on the Invasion? If so I would like to see the results.


----------



## Tribute2007 (Jan 30, 2007)

alowrance4407 said:


> Hi Baldy, I am new to this forum thing so if I am in the wrong place let me know please. My question is have you done an extensive work up on the Specialist like you have done on the Invasion? If so I would like to see the results.


Hey alowrance, check this thread out. Its Baldy's review on his Specialist. 
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1387385


----------



## Hopperton (Oct 30, 2005)

reckless said:


> Ken reckon me mate damo is gonna be on to you about setting him up with an invasion.
> so your gonna be looking at black ops (60lb) for sure will want it tuned to the max and if that means your custom strings so be it.
> will also need a limbdriver set to it. and rubber placement.
> will be needing a specialist meself real soon.
> ...


You guys wont be disapointed, he can only type so much info to watch him work and tune is a whole different story. Getting the rest preinstalled is a major benefit this way it will be coming set to a tee.

The Black Ops specialist is my next bow as well. I am heading there in the monrirng to pick up my Destroyer with a limbdriver.


----------



## Tribute2007 (Jan 30, 2007)

Hopperton said:


> You guys wont be disapointed, he can only type so much info to watch him work and tune is a whole different story. Getting the rest preinstalled is a major benefit this way it will be coming set to a tee.
> 
> The Black Ops specialist is my next bow as well. I am heading there in the monrirng to pick up my Destroyer with a limbdriver.


So Ken got you to jump ship too? He's got a few of us now it seems like. Ken's bad news. Haha.


----------



## Hopperton (Oct 30, 2005)

He did not have to try hard; the bows speak for themselves this year. I have been in there the past few weeks screwing around with bows and shooting my Hoyt but always leave with my Hoyt. This week I said heck with it I will give it a whirl and see how it goes, called him this morning and said let’s do up a 350 for tomorrow and I will take it.

Also knowing he is there to have my back if something happens or isn’t right makes the whole idea of shooting a Bowtech a no brainer.


----------



## Full Draw BT (Nov 18, 2010)

I'm planning to get an Invasion this year but have a general quesiton? I shoot around 64#, should I order a 70# or 60# bow and max out the 60# bow?

thanks for letting me sneak in a question?


----------



## baldyhunter (Jan 22, 2006)

Full Draw BT said:


> I'm planning to get an Invasion this year but have a general quesiton? I shoot around 64#, should I order a 70# or 60# bow and max out the 60# bow?
> 
> thanks for letting me sneak in a question?


I'd go with a 60 pounder. Most of them are leaving the shop tuned awesome and around 63 lbs.


----------



## Hopperton (Oct 30, 2005)

Well just got home from Baldy's again............. This time I did it I dropped the HOYT and bought a Bowtech!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Now I cant wait for my next Bowtech, he makes shootign them so easy.

Thanks Ken, I really do appreciate it.


----------



## gauge1972 (Jan 13, 2010)

congrats erik ... you ladybug smoochin ###****** , kens a great guy we are lucky to have him so close ,, or maybe he is lucky we are so close what ya say ding dong !!!!lol


----------



## baldyhunter (Jan 22, 2006)

gauge1972 said:


> congrats erik ... you ladybug smoochin ###****** , kens a great guy we are lucky to have him so close ,, or maybe he is lucky we are so close what ya say ding dong !!!!lol


Yep! that definately works both ways LOL. I couldn't have picked a better crew to be hanging around the shop. I'm the one that should feel lucky! I've gotta say it was real nice to see Erick finally leave with a Bowtech in his hand (on his shoulder actually). I think I may have let him shoot those bows one too many times LOL. That perfect bullit hole in one shot on the ole D-350 didn't hurt either!


I don't think he was going to kiss that ladybug Scott....I think he was getting ready to eat it! Steve really enjoyed the pink silencer you put on his bow. He finally did take it off when Scott showed up but I could really see the dissapointment in his eyes.


----------



## baldyhunter (Jan 22, 2006)

Hopperton said:


> Well just got home from Baldy's again............. This time I did it I dropped the HOYT and bought a Bowtech!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Now I cant wait for my next Bowtech, he makes shootign them so easy.
> 
> Thanks Ken, I really do appreciate it.


No problem Erick...I was glad to see you soo happy when you left! It's Jeremy's turn tomorrow.
Ken


----------



## Tribute2007 (Jan 30, 2007)

baldyhunter said:


> No problem Erick...I was glad to see you soo happy when you left! It's Jeremy's turn tomorrow.
> Ken


Thats right and I cant wait! 
You know Ken I had no intention of shooting or buying a Bowtech until I stopped by your shop last month. After I left that day I knew I'd be going home with one soon, just wasnt sure which one. I also have a feeling my Hoyt might be going up for sale here pretty soon and I'll be buying a Destroyer or Specialist from you to go along with my Invasion.

Hey Erik, looks like you need to change your avitar now.....:wink:


----------



## Hopperton (Oct 30, 2005)

Tribute2007 said:


> Thats right and I cant wait!
> You know Ken I had no intention of shooting or buying a Bowtech until I stopped by your shop last month. After I left that day I knew I'd be going home with one soon, just wasnt sure which one. I also have a feeling my Hoyt might be going up for sale here pretty soon and I'll be buying a Destroyer or Specialist from you to go along with my Invasion.
> 
> Hey Erik, looks like you need to change your avitar now.....:wink:


 
OHHHH yea I for got thank you. I need to go look for avatars now.

I think ken pumps something in the air when you walk in the shop like a hallucinogen so you hang on every word he says. Or it could just be that he is so honest and on his game; you can’t not want one.


----------



## gauge1972 (Jan 13, 2010)

it sure is awesome to have him around ... you to even ehop ......, but i agree with you on that one , kens just so up front and honest and very on his game ,, i try to stay away lol but i cant hahaha time for a new string on the ibex now .....so i will be back ,,,, jeremy,s turn tomorrow huh ,, good luck and erik is that the best avatar you could find ,,, pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## gauge1972 (Jan 13, 2010)

as far as the pink silencer it may be showing up again in the future 
so now erik eats ladybugs ,, the guy pulls no punches ,,,,,,,,


----------



## Hopperton (Oct 30, 2005)

gauge1972 said:


> as far as the pink silencer it may be showing up again in the future
> so now erik eats ladybugs ,, the guy pulls no punches ,,,,,,,,


I was kissing the lady bug..... I may be eating Ladybugs come Lake Milton

You dont even have an avatar. My avatar right now is similar to my next tat. If I had a sight that used the silincer I would use it just as a conversation piece.


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

Ordered my 60# black ops invasion today!


----------



## Hopperton (Oct 30, 2005)

Avatar just for gauge


----------



## baldyhunter (Jan 22, 2006)

Hopperton said:


> Avatar just for gauge


Bar none............sweetest avatar I've seen to date. Now to decide on the shop mascott, a three legged deer, or a dancing ladybug.


----------



## Hopperton (Oct 30, 2005)

What about a ladybug riding a three legged deer.


----------



## gauge1972 (Jan 13, 2010)

man you guys both on here at once ughhhhh ,,,, i do love the avatar ,, it is erik happy i just got a bowtech bug !!!!! and ken the choice is easy ,,, !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!3 legs a doe aka (baldy) and what better than a deer that cant run ,, just like your customers when you spray your buy a new bow mist into the air !!!!!!


----------



## Hopperton (Oct 30, 2005)

You already have the ladybug running around the shop may as well put it on payroll. 

I am still torn on the string colors, I hate decisions.


----------



## Hopperton (Oct 30, 2005)

gauge1972 said:


> man you guys both on here at once ughhhhh ,,,, i do love the avatar ,, it is erik happy i just got a bowtech bug !!!!! and ken the choice is easy ,,, !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!3 legs a doe aka (baldy) and what better than a deer that cant run ,, just like your customers when you spray your buy a new bow mist into the air !!!!!!


Isnt a three legged deer called a TRIpod?


----------



## baldyhunter (Jan 22, 2006)

Tribute2007 said:


> Thats right and I cant wait!
> You know Ken I had no intention of shooting or buying a Bowtech until I stopped by your shop last month. After I left that day I knew I'd be going home with one soon, just wasnt sure which one. I also have a feeling my Hoyt might be going up for sale here pretty soon and I'll be buying a Destroyer or Specialist from you to go along with my Invasion.
> 
> Hey Erik, looks like you need to change your avitar now.....:wink:


I put those strings together tonight Jeremy....they look sharp. I can't waite to get them on the bow. I think you'll like what you see when you get here tomorrow.
Ken


----------



## baldyhunter (Jan 22, 2006)

gauge1972 said:


> man you guys both on here at once ughhhhh ,,,, i do love the avatar ,, it is erik happy i just got a bowtech bug !!!!! and ken the choice is easy ,,, !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!3 legs a doe aka (baldy) and what better than a deer that cant run ,, just like your customers when you spray your buy a new bow mist into the air !!!!!!


I've spent years perfecting that dust...it's a fine confection of lady bug pixie dust and doe pee!....the same stuff I used on that set of strings you bought off me a few months ago.


----------



## ls1pwrdss (Feb 13, 2011)

im kinda bummed on my invasion. the third time shooting it it failed on me. by no means am i bashing on bowtech. i love them this my third one. ived owned a destroyer 350, asassin and now the invasion. It by far has been the best i have shot. i was shooting it and it started making noise on me, not normal then nex thing i know the string pops on me sending the bottom cam into the limb sideways. scared the **** out of me. i wanted to cry i really love this bow. i broght it back to my dealer today and said there gonna get with bowtech on monday. i hope all goes well cause i really want this bow back. i realize this can happen to any bow so please do not take this as a bashing i will stand behind bowtech as long as they stand behind me. im sure this is a freak case of this happening so by nomeans dont let this discurage u from buying this bow its very fast anaccurate.


----------



## gauge1972 (Jan 13, 2010)

what color did ya go with ehop


----------



## gauge1972 (Jan 13, 2010)

lol ken i missed the fairy dust string post !!!! it works all i can say one more set for my ibex one more set for my exceed coming up maybe as soon as i get back to work or then again maybe before lol


----------



## Hopperton (Oct 30, 2005)

Red and flo yellow.... But I am torn maybe flo yellow and silver.... Or maybe solod red....


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

Hey baldy can you get heaver limbs for the invasion with the same cams and axles?


----------



## baldyhunter (Jan 22, 2006)

muzzyman1212 said:


> Hey baldy can you get heaver limbs for the invasion with the same cams and axles?


Yes,
Limbs are a bit pricey for the Destroyers and the Invasion though.
Ken


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

Yeah I was just wondering because I ordered a 60# invasion so I was just curious if I could get 70# limbs maybe in the future.


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

Do you know if there is going to be invasion shirts like the destroyer shirts?


----------



## Hopperton (Oct 30, 2005)

Tell you what Ken, I dont know what you did but I shot the new bow today here at home and it is around 328.6fps at 28" with a 5gr heavy arrow. I am going to add anohter 5gr. to it and shoot it till I get the 350 spined arrows. I will call you Wednesday to let you know how consistant the new arrows weigh.

Heading out now to see how it groups.


----------



## baldyhunter (Jan 22, 2006)

Hopperton said:


> Tell you what Ken, I dont know what you did but I shot the new bow today here at home and it is around 328.6fps at 28" with a 5gr heavy arrow. I am going to add anohter 5gr. to it and shoot it till I get the 350 spined arrows. I will call you Wednesday to let you know how consistant the new arrows weigh.
> 
> Heading out now to see how it groups.


I made it fast......that's what I did LOL. Crazy for a 63 lb bow!


----------



## Hopperton (Oct 30, 2005)

I am wondering if all red strings would be better. You are the maker whats your thoughts.


----------



## Scott Li (Mar 23, 2010)

ls1pwrdss said:


> im kinda bummed on my invasion. the third time shooting it it failed on me. by no means am i bashing on bowtech. i love them this my third one. ived owned a destroyer 350, asassin and now the invasion. It by far has been the best i have shot. i was shooting it and it started making noise on me, not normal then nex thing i know the string pops on me sending the bottom cam into the limb sideways. scared the **** out of me. i wanted to cry i really love this bow. i broght it back to my dealer today and said there gonna get with bowtech on monday. i hope all goes well cause i really want this bow back. i realize this can happen to any bow so please do not take this as a bashing i will stand behind bowtech as long as they stand behind me. im sure this is a freak case of this happening so by nomeans dont let this discurage u from buying this bow its very fast anaccurate.
> View attachment 1003386


what happened? looks like maybe the cable loop was not in the groove or something? Would be interesting to see what they say


----------



## Hopperton (Oct 30, 2005)

Scott Li said:


> what happened? looks like maybe the cable loop was not in the groove or something? Would be interesting to see what they say


From what I heard if the aftermarket strings are made with too thick of serving this will happen on some bows but I did not think the invasion would have that problem.


----------



## ls1pwrdss (Feb 13, 2011)

Scott Li said:


> what happened? looks like maybe the cable loop was not in the groove or something? Would be interesting to see what they say


im not sure. this was only my third time shooting the bow ive only had it a week. the bow starting making noise on draw back and then shot it again and that was it. like i said i really like it and very bumed after droping almost a grand for the bow. not to mention im getting ragged cause everyone else in my family that bowhunts all bought the z7 extremes and me being a bowtech fan refused to drink the mathews koolaid. like the saying says refuse to follow. ill find out tomorrow when my dealer talks to bowtech. im hoping that they send me a new bow cause the limb is damaged.


----------



## Scott Li (Mar 23, 2010)

ls1pwrdss said:


> im not sure. this was only my third time shooting the bow ive only had it a week. the bow starting making noise on draw back and then shot it again and that was it. like i said i really like it and very bumed after droping almost a grand for the bow. not to mention im getting ragged cause everyone else in my family that bowhunts all bought the z7 extremes and me being a bowtech fan refused to drink the mathews koolaid. like the saying says refuse to follow. ill find out tomorrow when my dealer talks to bowtech. im hoping that they send me a new bow cause the limb is damaged.


Is that the factory string? Did your dealer do any tuning? It looks like just one side of the cable broke not the string....is that correct? Sounds like maybe the noise you heard was half the threads getting cut and then the other half when you shot it again.....glad your ok and I bet they will take care of you. Probably not a new bow but a limb for sure. As far as the bow brand I wouldn't worry to much about that....it sounds a little more like something else was going on to me. Not a manufacture problem


----------



## ls1pwrdss (Feb 13, 2011)

Scott Li said:


> Is that the factory string? Did your dealer do any tuning? It looks like just one side of the cable broke not the string....is that correct? Sounds like maybe the noise you heard was half the threads getting cut and then the other half when you shot it again.....glad your ok and I bet they will take care of you. Probably not a new bow but a limb for sure. As far as the bow brand I wouldn't worry to much about that....it sounds a little more like something else was going on to me. Not a manufacture problem


anything is best i just want it back. it was the factory string as it comes from bowtech. that one side popped but aloowed the cam to twist in the limb. im sure this could have happened to any bow. i heard pop and crunch needless to say i was pretty scared. cant fault anyone here because we still dont know what happened. its just a waiting game now.


----------



## baldyhunter (Jan 22, 2006)

I'm sure Bowtech will take care of you. I am very curious as to what may have happened though. I wander if the one yoke was accidently installed off the bearing (toward the cam) and with repeated drawing finally cut lose. 
Ken


----------



## alowrance4407 (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi Baldy, it seems you are more engaged in the Invasion form at this time then the Specialist form, so I thought I might ask a couple of questions as to the Specialist. If I am not supposed to infringe on the Invasion form would you mind referring to the Specialist form you were previously on. 1) I am going to buy the Specialist, 27" draw-70lbs, if I send the bow to you what do you charge to fine tune the bow? 2) Should I shoot 200 - 300 arrows before I send it to you so it will settle in? Thanks for the help.


----------



## Hopperton (Oct 30, 2005)

alowrance4407 said:


> Hi Baldy, it seems you are more engaged in the Invasion form at this time then the Specialist form, so I thought I might ask a couple of questions as to the Specialist. If I am not supposed to infringe on the Invasion form would you mind referring to the Specialist form you were previously on. 1) I am going to buy the Specialist, 27" draw-70lbs, if I send the bow to you what do you charge to fine tune the bow? 2) Should I shoot 200 - 300 arrows before I send it to you so it will settle in? Thanks for the help.


Baldy is everywhere, he see's everything Bowtech. He is a "Bowtech Jedi".


----------



## baldyhunter (Jan 22, 2006)

alowrance4407 said:


> Hi Baldy, it seems you are more engaged in the Invasion form at this time then the Specialist form, so I thought I might ask a couple of questions as to the Specialist. If I am not supposed to infringe on the Invasion form would you mind referring to the Specialist form you were previously on. 1) I am going to buy the Specialist, 27" draw-70lbs, if I send the bow to you what do you charge to fine tune the bow? 2) Should I shoot 200 - 300 arrows before I send it to you so it will settle in? Thanks for the help.


I'll shoot you a pm. Dang that Hopperton is funny! LOL


----------



## gauge1972 (Jan 13, 2010)

bowtech jedi knight warrior thats stands ( baldyhunter )eric you da man funny


----------



## baldyhunter (Jan 22, 2006)

reckless said:


> Ken reckon me mate damo is gonna be on to you about setting him up with an invasion.
> so your gonna be looking at black ops (60lb) for sure will want it tuned to the max and if that means your custom strings so be it.
> will also need a limbdriver set to it. and rubber placement.
> will be needing a specialist meself real soon.
> ...



This stuff is rollin in quick....I'll be contacting Damo very soon!


----------



## arrowum (Dec 10, 2007)

I have an invasion and like it very much BUUUt I have noticed some inconsistency in arrow impact. It will shoot great for awhile and then shoot low. My scores have dropped by about 20 pts all misses are low. I have a drop slide rest on it. I just heard of another person having the same problem. Any ideas. I have not had this problem with any of my other bows.


----------



## TozerBGood (Aug 16, 2003)

reckless said:


> Ken reckon me mate damo is gonna be on to you about setting him up with an invasion.
> so your gonna be looking at black ops (60lb) for sure will want it tuned to the max and if that means your custom strings so be it.
> will also need a limbdriver set to it. and rubber placement.
> will be needing a specialist meself real soon.
> ...





baldyhunter said:


> This stuff is rollin in quick....I'll be contacting Damo very soon!


Wow! Irish people write just like they talk I guess. I had to wade through 2 pages of Hopperton & Baldy posts to find that reckless is from County Meath, Ireland. You're getting your bow from the right lad reckless (and or Damo).

Baldy you have really done well. Quite an accomplishment, which came from hard work, and paying attention to detail... no doubt. That is something to be truly proud of. Well done!

Like Hopperton says, we ought to start calling you YODAHUNTER, BowTechYoda, BaldyYoda....whatever. I'm a little surprised that the Invasion is taking up way more of your time than the Specialist, but money does talk I suppose. I think BowTech really didn't do much promo on the specialist. Too bad really.

Either way...the Destroyer still rocks IMO!


----------



## baldyhunter (Jan 22, 2006)

arrowum said:


> I have an invasion and like it very much BUUUt I have noticed some inconsistency in arrow impact. It will shoot great for awhile and then shoot low. My scores have dropped by about 20 pts all misses are low. I have a drop slide rest on it. I just heard of another person having the same problem. Any ideas. I have not had this problem with any of my other bows.


Honestly this is the first I've hear of that. I've limited experience with this bow as of now (5 out the door and one for a shop bow), but I've not had any issues as of yet. All the bows have tune beautifully an shoot consistently through paper. If you find something wrong shoot me a pm so I can help other people should this happen elseware.
Thanks \
Ken


----------



## baldyhunter (Jan 22, 2006)

TozerBGood said:


> Wow! Irish people write just like they talk I guess. I had to wade through 2 pages of Hopperton & Baldy posts to find that reckless is from County Meath, Ireland. You're getting your bow from the right lad reckless (and or Damo).
> 
> Baldy you have really done well. Quite an accomplishment, which came from hard work, and paying attention to detail... no doubt. That is something to be truly proud of. Well done!
> 
> ...


Thanks for saying that Tozer. I have yet to thank you for the video you put out with tuning info in it. I've been getting less questions so I think your video is helping a lot of people. As for the Specialist neglect, fewer people are asking questions on that thread and I've been so busy that I've hardly had time to pick mine up and shoot it! Let alone fiddle with it LOL. It is treully an awesome all around bow though and the longer ATA is really starting to spoil me.


----------



## TozerBGood (Aug 16, 2003)

baldyhunter said:


> Thanks for saying that Tozer. I have yet to thank you for the video you put out with tuning info in it. I've been getting less questions so I think your video is helping a lot of people. As for the Specialist neglect, fewer people are asking questions on that thread and I've been so busy that I've hardly had time to pick mine up and shoot it! Let alone fiddle with it LOL. It is treully an awesome all around bow though and the longer ATA is really starting to spoil me.


Yeah...everyone's busy buying Invasions & Assasins no doubt.

Also people are starting to send me questions on the Destroyer (I'm just going to refer them to you hehe! just kidding)


----------



## reckless (Jul 8, 2006)

hey ken.
I got the strings you made for the connie. I HATE EM...
Only kidding there great.
will wait till you get the spare axel to me before i strip the bow down and do a rebuild.
dont forget to give me a heads up when you start working on my specialist. so i can wire you the price.
also going to be looking at an invasion and possibly a 340 in a little while.
will contact you by pm in the near future.
all right lad, have to head to work, have bows to pay for dont ya know..


----------



## gator2thdoc (Feb 15, 2011)

I have what may be a dumb question. I have an invasion and the string is positioned directly over the same timing dot on each cam at brace, but at full draw, the stops do not hit at the same time.....how is this possible? it seems that in order for this to happen either 1) the limbs would have to be very uneven in strength or 2) the cams taking up string at different rates which seems impossible is they are mirror images of each other. I could see the stops hitting if you start out lop sided at brace, but if everything is lined up at brace, where does the discrepancy come in? I realize that i need to twist cables to make it right...just waiting on my press, which should be here Monday. Thanks for the help in advance!


----------



## HUNTMCH (Jan 7, 2010)

Ken, I sent you a PM in reference to my invasion.........


----------



## IanH (Jul 23, 2006)

Hi, all -- I just got an Invasion and like it a lot. I'm trying to set the timing just right and haven't yoke tuned before. It seems to have slightly stretched from factory specs (maybe?) as the draw weight registers 1 1/2 pounds below the certificate. Also, the timing, which is equal for both cams, seems skewed towards one of the dots rather than centered. Can someone who knows the bow and its tuning tell me from these pictures what the proper way to advance the timing is? I'm not sure whether I should twist the string 1st, or the cables, and when to start working on the yokes. Also, I thought people might like to see the bow in an Apple Edge Press, which does great with it, so include a picture of that too. PS: my images don't seem to be showing up; here's a link that will take you to the 1st of the four: http://helfant.smugmug.com/Online-Sales/Archery-Talk/16086480_KoCPX#1225475839_rem5S. -- Ian


----------



## lannon69bird (Feb 16, 2011)

*Bowtech Invasion Vibration in the hand grip*

I recently shot the bowtech invasion for the first time. I loved the bow. Ordered a black ops 50-60lb. Did notice a small amount of vibration in the grip. The dealer said the bow was in time. Any helpful ideas on how to get rid of this? Thanks


----------



## Justgot2hunt (Sep 27, 2010)

I really didn't notice much, and once Ken (Baldyhunter) got it tuned and set up with stabilizer and bowjax on flx-guard and string stop it feels just fine to me. So, I'd say you need one timed/tuned, and then a stabilizer. I know some other folks on here have used little strips on the flx guard (vibration reducing) instead of the bowjax. To be honest I think the stabilizer might be enough to do the trick, as I didn't feel the vibration was any kind of a deal breaker. Good luck.


----------



## shwillbur7 (Jan 18, 2010)

going this weekend to shoot the bow. seems like it take a lil bit to get one tuned and ready to roll. hope this dealer can help like baldy can..


----------



## reckless (Jul 8, 2006)

muzzyman1212 said:


> Do you know if there is going to be invasion shirts like the destroyer shirts?


check the supplied link in regard to shirts..
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1469723


----------



## yoda4x4 (May 11, 2004)

Hey Ken,

Just to verify something, is the BowJax that's on the string stop the same as you are putting on the FLX the same one? Can you detail out the specific ones?

Thanks!
David


----------



## baldyhunter (Jan 22, 2006)

yoda4x4 said:


> Hey Ken,
> 
> Just to verify something, is the BowJax that's on the string stop the same as you are putting on the FLX the same one? Can you detail out the specific ones?
> 
> ...


The Bow Jax that I put on the string stop is called the "Big Jax" The one I put on the FLX guard is the "Slim Jax"
Ken


----------



## wendlandtz19 (Mar 4, 2010)

Just bought an invasion and was wondering if the cables are supposed to be in the center between the timing dots or just between them?


----------



## baldyhunter (Jan 22, 2006)

wendlandtz19 said:


> Just bought an invasion and was wondering if the cables are supposed to be in the center between the timing dots or just between them?


I'm finding the best performance with the bottom cable close to centered in the dots and the top cable wherever it needs to be to hit the stops at the same time (usually closer to the string side).
Ken


----------



## deerheaven (Apr 27, 2003)

thanks Baldy


----------



## Southernfryedyankee (Feb 26, 2007)

I WISH I could get that kind of speed with my 70# 27.5 Invasion, I think mine is shooting slow for some reason. Baldy do ya think you could get mine to shoot that fast?


baldyhunter said:


> I made it fast......that's what I did LOL. Crazy for a 63 lb bow!


----------



## ChipShot88 (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks for the all the great info Baldy. 
Youngstown, OH I see, that's not to far from Latrobe,PA (I think?) Hmmm road trip 
I'm trying to set up and tune my own Invasion because I like to tinker, but I have noticed that cables are covering the timing dots on both cams closest to the string. Right now I do not have a press to fix this issue, but been thinking about the "Edge" by Apple Archery for a DYI press. If not then I just might have to take a road trip out to Youngstown and let the master tune it for me. :hail:
One small question though. Is it ok to set my code red height to where it does not touch the shelf in the down position and then set my knocking point accordingly? I originally had it even with the mount holes in the riser but it was smacking the shelf to hard so now it's even with the upper portion of the mount holes to keep it off the shelf. Not sure if I'm supposed to keep it this high or not?
Thanks


----------



## baldyhunter (Jan 22, 2006)

ChipShot88 said:


> Thanks for the all the great info Baldy.
> Youngstown, OH I see, that's not to far from Latrobe,PA (I think?) Hmmm road trip
> I'm trying to set up and tune my own Invasion because I like to tinker, but I have noticed that cables are covering the timing dots on both cams closest to the string. Right now I do not have a press to fix this issue, but been thinking about the "Edge" by Apple Archery for a DYI press. If not then I just might have to take a road trip out to Youngstown and let the master tune it for me. :hail:
> One small question though. Is it ok to set my code red height to where it does not touch the shelf in the down position and then set my knocking point accordingly? I originally had it even with the mount holes in the riser but it was smacking the shelf to hard so now it's even with the upper portion of the mount holes to keep it off the shelf. Not sure if I'm supposed to keep it this high or not?
> Thanks


You can certainly do that! I've tuned them a bit high like this several times and they shoot great. If your thinking about a raod trip it's best to let me know ahead of time so we can make sure you get here when I'm available to help you. I really try to keep things nice for the people making longer trips....nothing worse than a long raod trip followed by an hour of waiting around LOL. I'd love to help you out with your bow though!!
Ken


----------



## ChipShot88 (Jan 13, 2011)

baldyhunter said:


> You can certainly do that! I've tuned them a bit high like this several times and they shoot great. If your thinking about a raod trip it's best to let me know ahead of time so we can make sure you get here when I'm available to help you. I really try to keep things nice for the people making longer trips....nothing worse than a long raod trip followed by an hour of waiting around LOL. I'd love to help you out with your bow though!!
> Ken


Awesome man, thanks for the quick response! I will definitely contact you before heading out your way. I appreciate the info and invite, thanks again!


----------



## WGMitch (Feb 15, 2005)

I know this thread is a little long in the tooth, but...

I have my Invasion tuned, as in my cable on both cams in perfectly centered between the dots and both draw stops are touching at full draw. The only thing that's off, besides the fact that I still have the buzz is my ATA in 31 1/8".

It shoots great! I just put my first 100 G Slick Trick through it and it hit it's mark at 40 yards. Does anyone see a problem with my ATA being that long?

Thanks!


----------



## Southernfryedyankee (Feb 26, 2007)

Not sure about the ATA but if you want that buzz GONE, go with a Bow Rattler string stop and a code red rest. I did those 2 things and my bow is AMAZINGLY quiet.


WGMitch said:


> I know this thread is a little long in the tooth, but...
> 
> I have my Invasion tuned, as in my cable on both cams in perfectly centered between the dots and both draw stops are touching at full draw. The only thing that's off, besides the fact that I still have the buzz is my ATA in 31 1/8".
> 
> ...


----------



## WGMitch (Feb 15, 2005)

I had my limbdriver cord attached to the axle and that was working okay, but when I saw that Baldy attached it to the split yoke I decided to give it a try. The first shot I took after doing this the limbdriver cord relaxed right in my line of sight with my pins (of course) and then I found a fix.

I put just a couple twists in the limbdriver cord and it now moves completely in the opposite direction away from my line of sight perfectly every time. I twisted the cord inward toward the bow. If you twist the cord the other way the cord will more than likely move in your line of sight.


----------



## yakstone (Jun 30, 2008)

Bump for a great thread.


----------



## monk96t (Oct 14, 2009)

I have to throw a shout out to Baldys Archery. I drove from Scranton, PA to Ohio to get my invasion tuned. The tuning was excellent. The bow now shoots lights out. It was worth all of the 610 miles round trip. What an excellent guy to work with. His work is top notch. It is so nice to see a shop operator be so helpful and thorough. I will be putting his custom strings on the bow when the time comes because of the awesome service and product. I am now one very happy archer.


----------



## rickd300mag (Apr 16, 2009)

monk96t said:


> I have to throw a shout out to Baldys Archery. I drove from Scranton, PA to Ohio to get my invasion tuned. The tuning was excellent. The bow now shoots lights out. It was worth all of the 610 miles round trip. What an excellent guy to work with. His work is top notch. It is so nice to see a shop operator be so helpful and thorough. I will be putting his custom strings on the bow when the time comes because of the awesome service and product. I am now one very happy archer.


Good on ya!! Ken is excellent!! Just watch out for his henchman Dennis AKA Mr. Sheen LOL!!!


----------



## rkswyo (Jun 1, 2009)

Well my Invasion is headed to Baldy as we speak. Talked to Ken on the phone a couple times and sent it off this morning. I wish I could meet him in person, I was impressed with his knowledge and just a great guy to talk to. I can't wait to get it back after Ken has done his magic!


----------



## Diamond_Victory (Jul 12, 2006)

rupejosh said:


> thats what im curious about as well



Are there any portable presses that work on the invasion


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

Since im wanting a lower letoff on my invasion would it mess anything up if I adjusted the draw stop pegs?


----------



## Stone/Cold (Nov 15, 2011)

Hello.I have timed my invation and set up as you said and when finished the top cam lean is much more then bottom but shoots a bullet hole every time should I leave it alone or is this a problem.(cam lean at b.h)


----------



## 12RingKing (Jun 22, 2009)

It's not a problem....my invasion has some cam lean in the static (not drawn) position. You have to check your cam lean when the bow is drawn back (i.e drawboard/hooter shooter). This is what I've been told.


----------



## rogerchang (Oct 31, 2011)

nice doing research on the invasion. now that i read your essay i'm gonna get one ready for next year. my elbow is chipped so i cant bend that far but just enough to pull but all the bows i've been buying has a pull to them, so i need a bow that i can pull comfortable and hold longer,(let-off)..thanks for the 411 , i think i found my love


----------



## baldyhunter (Jan 22, 2006)

muzzyman1212 said:


> Since im wanting a lower letoff on my invasion would it mess anything up if I adjusted the draw stop pegs?


If you look through this thread you'll get what your looking for
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1118006
Just remember....any time you move the draw stops you are changing the draw length of your bow. Also, I personally would not change the draw stop more than one number different from the mod position. In most cases your best off leaving the draw stops where they're at and moving the module one position higher.
Ken


----------



## baldyhunter (Jan 22, 2006)

Stone/Cold said:


> Hello.I have timed my invation and set up as you said and when finished the top cam lean is much more then bottom but shoots a bullet hole every time should I leave it alone or is this a problem.(cam lean at b.h)


IO prefer cam lean at brace as it means less cam lean at full draw. Generally speaking you want the cams to be close to straight at full draw. I also set them up so both cams have the same amount of lean.
Ken


----------



## Stone/Cold (Nov 15, 2011)

Thank you for your time,
How do I correct camlean?


----------



## white rider (Dec 1, 2010)

Tagged


----------



## PAKraig (Sep 19, 2005)

I'm going to take a chance and bump an old thread w/ a question; well, 2 questions:

Which Invasions came from Bowtech with a FLX Dampener/damper?? (year, poundage, color)
And, do they help _that_ much? I know on my Destroyer 350s they don't _really_ seem to be needed, but they don't hurt either.

Thanks for info!


----------



## KYN808 (Dec 25, 2006)

Subscribed


----------

